# Losing weight in '06 - league table



## head_ed

Don't know if the mods can make this sticky for a while or not, but it seems that there are at least 4 of us looking to lose extra poundage for whatever reason.

I know that there are loads of different places, Weight Watchers etc - but is there any way that we can have a league table here? I have always found that a bit of competition helps loads.

For the people with a nervous disposition we don't have to put our starting weight, we can just post our weekly weight loss. I am sure that people like Dani can help out with tips from time to time and we can share what has worked for us.

C'mon - '06, new year - new body!

Any thoughts?

Mart.


----------



## saint

Who will verify the results?


----------



## head_ed

Obviously it'll be down to the individual to be honest, maybe we could supply a 'now' picture and then one in 6 months or something.

It's be pointless saying that we'd lost 2 stone and not looking any different.

Just an idea..


----------



## David_A

Or being able to fit into my clothes from a couple of years ago that virtually brand new (don't worry my fashion sense is still crap so thats no prob!)

So do you want it in lbs, kg, st?

I'm about 16 st 10 1/4 at the mo 

Dunno about pictures though - I'm too shy  8)


----------



## BAMTT

head_ed said:


> Obviously it'll be down to the individual to be honest, maybe we could supply a 'now' picture and then one in 6 months or something.
> 
> It's be pointless saying that we'd lost 2 stone and not looking any different.
> 
> Just an idea..


tackle out :lol:

I'm up for it................. the diet that is


----------



## ratty

saint said:


> Who will verify the results?


Are you volunteering to examine a few bodies then saint :wink:


----------



## t7

I'm up for this on a delta weight loss basis :wink:

Mark has offered me a pair of Jimmy Choos as an incentive for getting to "target" too 

L


----------



## head_ed

cool.. well seeing as i am too embarrassed to post my starting weight, I'll provide my loss figures & then the weight I am when I hit goal/after a designated time.

so 0.0 lbs on the 1st Jan


----------



## David_A

S**t so its worse than me or the same and your 4'tall ?!?!?!


----------



## saint

ratty said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who will verify the results?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you volunteering to examine a few bodies then saint :wink:
Click to expand...

woooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## A3DFU

head_ed said:


> I am sure that people like Dani can help out with tips from time to time.


I'm more than happy to do this 

And here is my first bit of advice already:
always combine a healthy eating regime with regular physical exercise for optimum results and drink plenty of water (at least 2 to 3 liters/day). This way it's easy to be healthy and achieve a slim figure 8)

And you may all have noticed that I don't use the word "diet" because diet is something you start, implement for a while and then come off it. And this is where the problem lies; coming off a diet and eating "normally" (like before the diet) will usually lead to weight gain again.

ps: don't use the word "lose" (lose weight) if you want to be slim: who would want to lose anything


----------



## head_ed

Thanks Dani!

My weight gain over the last 12 months was due to a number of factors. I lost over 50lbs the year before steadily and healthily and was feeling so much better.

I had an accident playing rugby and was unable to exercise at all for over 6 months (used to play rugby twice a week & swim quarter of a mile a day).

This coupled with spending long times away from home meant I was eating junk and when a new laydee came along in the summer we were eating out loads which didn't help.

Now I am single and based more locally, may back although bad means I can at least get back to swimming & bike riding.

Against my better judgement I am going to post a pic of me soon wearing a shirt that fitted me perfectly last year & now probably won't do up.. By my birthday at the end of June I fully intend to have it loose on me, not just fitting 

C'mon, who else is up for this?


----------



## A3DFU

Mart,

PM me your vital statistics if you want, body weight, height, waist and hip circumferences measured standing with feet together (and body fat % if you know it) and I will PM some nutritional info back to you. It won't be a meal-to-meal eating plan; I don't believe in this because it gives you no leeway for personal preferences.


----------



## GRANNY

Did that last year 4 stones, Danni can verify.
Can i start with that lot or do i need to start again.
Back on the vinegar & Pineapples


----------



## ObiWan

I lost over 2 stones with Dani, then stopped following her advice


----------



## A3DFU

GRANNY said:


> Did that last year 4 stones, Danni can verify.
> Can i start with that lot or do i need to start again.
> Back on the vinegar & Pineapples


Yes, you did very well Carol :-* :-* :-*

Am I supposed to be the judge on this weight control topic? In that case I am afraid, Carol, that today's weight is the starting weight. But you already know that now Christmas is over it's easy to eat healthilyand in a controlled way so that you will fit into a bikini by summer and look good in it :-*



ObiWan said:


> I lost over 2 stones with Dani, then stopped following her advice


I will have to have words with you next week  
[in private :wink: ]
But don't worry, Dani's skiing lessons will do the trick


----------



## genocidalduck

I'm up for this but im out tomorrow for dinner (wont be missing out on desert) so ill be starting Tuesday. Saying that due to work last night and it being so busy i havnt eaten anything since Friday so although not the best way i guess ive made abit of a start.


----------



## GRANNY

danni, Me in bikini. God do you never want the sun to shine again. :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did that last year 4 stones, Danni can verify.
> Can i start with that lot or do i need to start again.
> Back on the vinegar & Pineapples
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you did very well Carol :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Am I supposed to be the judge on this weight control topic? In that case I am afraid, Carol, that today's weight is the starting weight. But you already know that now Christmas is over it's easy to eat healthilyand in a controlled way so that you will fit into a bikini by summer and look good in it :-*
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lost over 2 stones with Dani, then stopped following her advice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will have to have words with you next week
> [in private :wink: ]
> But don't worry, Dani's skiing lessons will do the trick
Click to expand...

210 and counting,.......... down hopefully


----------



## Nando

Mart - I'm in.


> In the red corner we have Nando. Standing at 6' 1" and weighing in at a mighty 95kgs*. Just remember, muscle is heavier than fat :wink:


I really need to loose some poundage. Visited the folks today and saw a photo of me 2 years ago; I now look like a fat lookalike.

When's the next weigh in?

*estimated weight, scales broken. Not by me :roll: corroded battery.


----------



## Nando

head_ed said:


> cool.. well seeing as i am too embarrassed to post my starting weight, I'll provide my loss figures & then the weight I am when I hit goal/after a designated time.
> 
> so 0.0 lbs on the 1st Jan


Embarrass yourself. I have. I'm using it as a motivator.


----------



## genocidalduck

14st 7lbs  Not as bad as i thought this time last year i was near to 16st  Did get down to 13st now im up again 

Maybe Monday is a good weigh in day.....As i tihnk the weekend is more of a temptation to let your hair down. Knowing youve got to post your results on here on a Monday may stop you from having that extra pint.

My biggest problem is not being able to maintain a stable weight.....Put loads on during the winter but manage to lose it in the summer. I'd just like to be 11-12 stone like i used to be a few years ago [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Carlos

Yep count me in for this. What points do we need to supply the weight delta - weekly?


----------



## jampott

Count me in too...


----------



## ObiWan

Are we weighing with clothes on or off?


----------



## genocidalduck

ObiWan said:


> Are we weighing with clothes on or off?


gotta be off............Unless your using scales in a public place then i would advise you keep them on.


----------



## ObiWan

genocidalduck said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we weighing with clothes on or off?
> 
> 
> 
> gotta be off............Unless your using scales in a public place then i would advise you keep them on.
Click to expand...

As nature and public decency intended then, best put the central heating on now :wink:


----------



## Lisa.

I'll join you all on this. I reckon I need to loose nearly a stone, which took me about 12 months last time :?

Best dust off the cross trainer...


----------



## genocidalduck

Lisa. said:


> I'll join you all on this. I reckon I need to loose about a stone, which took me about 12 months last time :?
> 
> Best dust off the cross trainer...


 :? Yeah right........You don't need to lose anything. :?


----------



## Lisa.

I do! I have wobbly bits!

I weigh 8st 13lb and am usually around 8st which means I'm about 10% overweight. But I usually only loose a pound every few weeks so it takes me forever


----------



## genocidalduck

Lisa. said:


> I do! I have wobbly bits!
> 
> I weigh 8st 13lb and am usually around 8st which means I'm about 10% overweight. But I usually only loose a pound every few weeks so it takes me forever


Nothing wrong with wobbly bits 

Well it's just my opinion but you don't look as though you need to lose any weight.....Hence the reason why it takes you a few weeks to lose a pound.


----------



## head_ed

Have just come back from my bike ride.. 3rd day & still going strong on the exercise front - back holding up so hopefully the first load of weight should fall off.

Back to work tomorrow too so I'll be back to my swimming then too


----------



## t7

I know you're not _supposed_ to do this but after a day of normal eating and no alcohol I weighed myself this morning and was very relieved to be 4lb less than yesterday   ! That puts my weight gain at a much more respectable 3lb over Christmas - still  I know.

But I have a looong way to go before I reach target and dont think I'll ever be in the realms of 8st 13lb   well not without an amputation :wink:

Re weigh-in's what about we all weigh ourselves on Monday mornings and IM someone (Mart?) with the delta from last week. They could then post up a table on Mon/Tues?

L


----------



## DXN

I have been discussing weight loss with the wife (sees a skinny thing) and thought about the previous weight loss thread so came to look again and glad to see a thread already started.

I have been given the biggest incentive to loose 3 stone

A TTR!! 8) instead of my piper alpha

I'm in 

PS I have always been a bit big and would like to get to 15 1/2 stone.

(3 stone to loose :? ) but official weigh in (for the wifes contract) is tonight.

Whos gonna coordinate this one

I would give my self 9 months

Andy


----------



## A3DFU

O.K. for starters:
David_A you have e-mail. A l-o-n-g e-mail!!! Good luck to you 

*Now then, all of you:*
*I suggest that slim-healthy-body starting day should be next Sunday, that's Sunday, 8th January 2006* 

I suggest that you weigh yourselves first thing in the morning, once a week, as nature intended = naked
Also, get a tape measure and check your
waist, hips (bum), thighs (and arms if you want) at the biggest part and make a note of it.

You can lose ~1st by the end of March/middle of April and 2st for your summer holidays. More than that is not a good idea because you will compromise your health and, more likely than no, put it all back on at a later date.

And I will join all of you (sorry, Obi!!!) I want to be 8 1/2 stone again  
I give myself until end of April to reach my target.


----------



## genocidalduck

A3DFU said:


> O.K. for starters:
> David_A you have e-mail. A l-o-n-g e-mail!!! Good luck to you
> 
> *Now then, all of you:*
> *I suggest that slim-healthy-body starting day should be next Sunday, that's Sunday, 8th January 2006*
> 
> I suggest that you weigh yourselves first thing in the morning, once a week, as nature intended = naked
> Also, get a tape measure and check your
> waist, hips (bum), thighs (and arms if you want) at the biggest part and make a note of it.
> 
> You can lose ~1st by the end of March/middle of April and 2st for your summer holidays. More than that is not a good idea because you will compromise your health and, more likely than no, put it all back on at a later date.
> 
> And I will join all of you (sorry, Obi!!!) I want to be 8 1/2 stone again
> I give myself until end of April to reach my target.


Next Sunday is fine with me........Means i can go out tonight and not worry about how many calories are in what


----------



## A3DFU

DXN said:


> Whos gonna coordinate this one


Looks like I have just taken on this role :roll:


----------



## David_A

A3DFU said:


> O.K. for starters:
> David_A you have e-mail. A l-o-n-g e-mail!!! Good luck to you
> 
> *Now then, all of you:*
> *I suggest that slim-healthy-body starting day should be next Sunday, that's Sunday, 8th January 2006*
> 
> I suggest that you weigh yourselves first thing in the morning, once a week, as nature intended = naked
> Also, get a tape measure and check your
> waist, hips (bum), thighs (and arms if you want) at the biggest part and make a note of it.
> 
> You can lose ~1st by the end of March/middle of April and 2st for your summer holidays. More than that is not a good idea because you will compromise your health and, more likely than no, put it all back on at a later date.
> 
> And I will join all of you (sorry, Obi!!!) I want to be 8 1/2 stone again
> I give myself until end of April to reach my target.


Cheers Dani, have just chipped you a reply 

and I'm still being a good boy - just got off the treadmill (now wheres that out of breath smiley!)


----------



## A3DFU

David_A said:


> Cheers Dani, have just chipped you a reply
> 
> and I'm still being a good boy - just got off the treadmill (now wheres that out of breath smiley!)


And I have just replied.

Oh, and I know what you're talking about: I have spent 3 hours in my gym this morning and my muscles are pretty sore since a few hours  :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

genocidalduck said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do! I have wobbly bits!
> 
> I weigh 8st 13lb and am usually around 8st which means I'm about 10% overweight. But I usually only loose a pound every few weeks so it takes me forever
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with wobbly bits
> 
> Well it's just my opinion but you don't look as though you need to lose any weight.....Hence the reason why it takes you a few weeks to lose a pound.
Click to expand...

I know the feeling, Lisa :? I need to get back to 8st 7lb/8st 5lb. It'll take me ages!! 
The less you weigh the longer it takes to get to your ideal weight. And also, every ounce shows if you are used to be slim.
I'm sure everyone will hate us talking a few pound weight reduction on here but I know it's just as important to us as it is to everyone else to look&feel good


----------



## David_A

bugger this, just watched nip n tuck while on the treadmill, I'm off for lipo, now was there a prize for the weight loss :lol: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whos gonna coordinate this one
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I have just taken on this role :roll:
Click to expand...

Not sure I agree with this seen as though I am the only one that is doing physio with Dani and will get assessed every bl***y week, unless I can get kiTTcaTT to agree to the weighing naked being witnessed, I'm game for that part though :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whos gonna coordinate this one
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I have just taken on this role :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure I agree with this seen as though I am the only one that is doing physio with Dani and will get assessed every bl***y week, unless I can get kiTTcaTT to agree to the weighing naked being witnessed, I'm game for that part though :lol:
Click to expand...

You're o.k Barry :-* 
If you read my post carefully, I suggested that people should weigh themselves first thing in the morning ----> and you and I train at night 

To avoid cheating what I suggest is, that anyone who wants to take part in this, PMs me his/her weight each Sunday morning. I will then just post the difference in weight to the previous week when I have all PMs (it's not easy to avoid the term _weight l_oss all the time!)
This way, A won't know how B did before all PMs are in.


----------



## A3DFU

David_A said:


> bugger this, just watched nip n tuck while on the treadmill, I'm off for lipo, now was there a prize for the weight loss :lol: :wink:


You're o.k. David

I've been alerted to a Channel 5 program on people eatig themselves to death. I felt really sad for the people involved. They should have received counselling well before they got anywhere near the weight they were when the film was done. The heaviest person was 70 stone!!!! Sad, really sad


----------



## Hannibal

A3DFU said:


> David_A said:
> 
> 
> 
> bugger this, just watched nip n tuck while on the treadmill, I'm off for lipo, now was there a prize for the weight loss :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You're o.k. David
> 
> I've been alerted to a Channel 5 program on people eatig themselves to death. I felt really sad for the people involved. They should have received counselling well before they got anywhere near the weight they were when the film was done. The heaviest person was 70 stone!!!! Sad, really sad
Click to expand...

I've just come upstairs to avoid watching that, and found this thread....I've given up on my 'fit-for-skiing' goal (mainly due to a cold - well it was like flu really <cough>) but I've vowed to start my weight loss after I come back from skiing (14th) mainly 'cos I'm likely to put weight on whilst I'm away! So I can be fit for trip 2. my main downfall is motivation.....

H


----------



## head_ed

That's why it's good to post here, for motivation


----------



## A3DFU

Hannibal said:


> I'm likely to put weight on whilst I'm away!
> 
> H


I'm curious, how do you put on weight while skiing? I thought it's the best way to become lighter :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> David_A said:
> 
> 
> 
> bugger this, just watched nip n tuck while on the treadmill, I'm off for lipo, now was there a prize for the weight loss :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You're o.k. David
> 
> I've been alerted to a Channel 5 program on people eatig themselves to death. I felt really sad for the people involved. They should have received counselling well before they got anywhere near the weight they were when the film was done. The heaviest person was 70 stone!!!! Sad, really sad
Click to expand...

Saw it myself, if anybody needed motivation to do something, this must be the ultimate


----------



## Kell

Just seen this and I reckon I'm in.

We normally do a 'fat pigs' at work. Same principle, but done just during January.

I've really bulked up sincewe moved offices as there are no healthy eating places nearby and the nearest food outlet is 'subway'. Unfortunately, the temptation of a 'foot-long' is too great during the winter months... 

I actually have no idea how much I weigh at present, but I'd suspect about 220lbs. I'm not scared of posting the starting figure come Sunday though.


----------



## copster

I'm in for this as well. Keep losing 1 1/2 stone only to put it back on again


----------



## Hannibal

A3DFU said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm likely to put weight on whilst I'm away!
> 
> H
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, how do you put on weight while skiing? I thought it's the best way to become lighter :roll:
Click to expand...

I think my downfall is in the apres bit, rather than the skiing bit...mmmm....

H


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_A said:
> 
> 
> 
> bugger this, just watched nip n tuck while on the treadmill, I'm off for lipo, now was there a prize for the weight loss :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You're o.k. David
> 
> I've been alerted to a Channel 5 program on people eatig themselves to death. I felt really sad for the people involved. They should have received counselling well before they got anywhere near the weight they were when the film was done. The heaviest person was 70 stone!!!! Sad, really sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saw it myself, if anybody needed motivation to do something, this must be the ultimate
Click to expand...

The sad thing is that all three of them were abused as children and had at least one parent who was addicted to one drug or another (food in this particular case would also be a drug)
I'm sure with the right counselling at an early stage of their food addiciton they could have been helped


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_A said:
> 
> 
> 
> bugger this, just watched nip n tuck while on the treadmill, I'm off for lipo, now was there a prize for the weight loss :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You're o.k. David
> 
> I've been alerted to a Channel 5 program on people eatig themselves to death. I felt really sad for the people involved. They should have received counselling well before they got anywhere near the weight they were when the film was done. The heaviest person was 70 stone!!!! Sad, really sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saw it myself, if anybody needed motivation to do something, this must be the ultimate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sad thing is that all three of them were abused as children and had at least one parent who was addicted to one drug or another (food in this particular case would also be a drug)
> I'm sure with the right counselling at an early stage of their food addiciton they could have been helped
Click to expand...

I agree with the addiction bit but not sure about the other bits that they went on about, to heavy for me and so many contributing factors of which the abuse was just one, a very big one non the less


----------



## gunner

IM up for this as well, curreltly weigh about 188 lbs but could do with losing a stone or so


----------



## jampott

I reckon I'm vying for the highest starting weight...  :lol:


----------



## head_ed

You know damn well you'll lose


----------



## phodge

I could be up for this too, although I will have difficulty posting on a Sunday morning. Would be better for me if it was a Monday morning so that I could post from work.

Athough weighing myself naked at work could be a bit of a problem....!! 

I need to lose about half my body weight   :!: - so hopefullt it should drop off fairly quickly!


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_A said:
> 
> 
> 
> bugger this, just watched nip n tuck while on the treadmill, I'm off for lipo, now was there a prize for the weight loss :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You're o.k. David
> 
> I've been alerted to a Channel 5 program on people eatig themselves to death. I felt really sad for the people involved. They should have received counselling well before they got anywhere near the weight they were when the film was done. The heaviest person was 70 stone!!!! Sad, really sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saw it myself, if anybody needed motivation to do something, this must be the ultimate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sad thing is that all three of them were abused as children and had at least one parent who was addicted to one drug or another (food in this particular case would also be a drug)
> I'm sure with the right counselling at an early stage of their food addiciton they could have been helped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with the addiction bit but not sure about the other bits that they went on about, to heavy for me and so many contributing factors of which the abuse was just one, a very big one non the less
Click to expand...

I know of a young 21 year old girl (I know her since 4 years now); she was sexually abused at age 14 and does anything and everything to sabotage herself when ever she makes the smallest achievements: 
she achieved a leaner body and put all the weight back on
she stopped smoking and started again
she gets job after job and gets fired
needless to say that she is also very nervous and a nail biter
Unfortunately she is not open to the idea of counselling (?just yet?) but then, thankfully, she has a very understanding boyfriend


----------



## A3DFU

jampott said:


> I reckon I'm vying for the highest starting weight...  :lol:





head_ed said:


> You know damn well you'll lose


Tim, Mart, no fighting please :wink:

Anyway, weight is not all. More important is the body fat % but this may prove difficult to assertain :?

Imagine the following: -
2 people with exactly the same weight. One of them is a body builder, the other one doesn't move around much (an office worker). As muscle weighs almost twice as heavy as body fat you already know that the body builder will look by far more toned than the person who doesn't move around a lot. That second person will be out of shape compared to the body builder.

And of course the weight/height relation is also important as is the circumference of the waist and the hips 



phodge said:


> I could be up for this too, although I will have difficulty posting on a Sunday morning. Would be better for me if it was a Monday morning so that I could post from work.
> 
> Athough weighing myself naked at work could be a bit of a problem....!!
> 
> I need to lose about half my body weight   :!: - so hopefullt it should drop off fairly quickly!


Don't worry about anything phodge :-*

Weigh yourself at home as nature intended and then again with the cloths you normally wear to work.  When you get to work on Monday, weigh yourself in cloths and simply subtract the amount your cloths weigh.
Let me know your vitals on Monday and I will keep track of the lightness you gain 

After all, no-one really needs to PM (or post) the weight. The difference from week to week is all that is important 

Now then, shall we have a winner at the end of it? The person who lost the most percent of weight? I would have to think of a way to make this fair because it is by far easier for a man to become lighter than it is for a woman simply because men have more muscle tissue in relation to their body weight. And because muscle cells are more aerobic than fat cells they will burn calories at a faster rate.

What does everyone think?


----------



## A3DFU

And here is one tip for all of you:

*You must drink plenty of water if you want to reduce your weight, at least 2 litres per day, better 3 or 4 litres. 
You cannot shed weight without adequate hydration!!*

Have 1 glass of water before each and every meal (including snacks) and many more glasses of water during the day.

Avoid alcohol, 1g of alcohol has almost as many calories as 1g of fat
Leave cakes, biscuits, chocolates, cream, fat well alone

Avoid lettuce and celery: they are sprayed with insecticides which are also used to fatten up pigs!! Biologically, pigs are not that much different from humans. I let you conclude the rest.

Go easy on fruit juices and cereal. They raise your blood sugar level quicky but it will also fall quickly, which leads to hunger pangs.
Better are oats, whole fruit, a *few* nuts,

egg/toast/yoghurt for breakfast
steak/tomatoes/mushrooms for lunch
beans on toast (jacket) for dinner
morning/afternoon snacks should be (raw) vegetables (carrots/cauliflower) or fruit

Did I forget something?? Good luck to us all
[I'm just having a glass of red wine  ]


----------



## ObiWan

Bloody hell Dani, I'm knackered just reading it. However, if you are collecting details, what do you want from us all? I am sure its already in the thread somewhere but I am a man and cannot read backwards :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> Bloody hell Dani, I'm knackered just reading it.


Hang on Barry, you already know all of this, don't you!!!! 



ObiWan said:


> However, if you are collecting details, what do you want from us all?


O.K. Anyone taking part in this should PM me the following:
Height, exact and no shoes 
Weight, with or without cloths*
Waist circumference, with or without cloths*
Hips (bum) circumfernce, with or without cloths*

* make sure you wear the same cloths each time you weigh yourself

Waist and Hip measurements should be taken standing tall with feet together and no shoes (no nead to hold your breath though!!!)


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> I am a man and cannot read backwards :wink:


I know you lot are in need of help :roll:


----------



## head_ed

OH DEAR GOD!

I was weighed yesterday & trust me I am the heaviest here by a long chalk (with one exception).

If I can do this then we all can.. who is thinking about chocolate already?

Dani, PM on the way soon


----------



## A3DFU

head_ed said:


> OH DEAR GOD!
> 
> I was weighed yesterday & trust me *I am the heaviest here *by a long chalk (with one exception).
> 
> If I can do this then we all can.. who is thinking about chocolate already?
> 
> Dani, PM on the way soon


We will see, Mart.

But you, like all others on here, already know that slimming is easy when you have the support of all your friends on the forum, don't you 

Oh, and I confess to just having had a BigMac&chips, but that's my only solid food today


----------



## ObiWan

head_ed said:


> OH DEAR GOD!
> 
> If I can do this then we all can.. who is thinking about chocolate already?


Always, especially in cake form


----------



## Orange&amp;Blue

Iâ€™m 6â€™ and 73kg. 

If anyone wants to donate cake that will be going to waste now you are all on diets then send it this way :lol: [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## head_ed

Orange&Blue said:


> Iâ€™m 6â€™ and 73kg.
> 
> [smiley=chef.gif]


Feck off out of this topic then!!!!!


----------



## Lisa.

A3DFU said:


> And here is one tip for all of you:
> 
> *You must drink plenty of water if you want to reduce your weight, at least 2 litres per day, better 3 or 4 litres.
> You cannot shed weight without adequate hydration!!*
> 
> Have 1 glass of water before each and every meal (including snacks) and many more glasses of water during the day.
> 
> Avoid alcohol, 1g of alcohol has almost as many calories as 1g of fat
> Leave cakes, biscuits, chocolates, cream, fat well alone
> 
> Avoid lettuce and celery: they are sprayed with insecticides which are also used to fatten up pigs!! Biologically, pigs are not that much different from humans. I let you conclude the rest.
> 
> Go easy on fruit juices and cereal. They raise your blood sugar level quicky but it will also fall quickly, which leads to hunger pangs.
> Better are oats, whole fruit, a *few* nuts,
> 
> egg/toast/yoghurt for breakfast
> steak/tomatoes/mushrooms for lunch
> beans on toast (jacket) for dinner
> morning/afternoon snacks should be (raw) vegetables (carrots/cauliflower) or fruit
> 
> Did I forget something?? Good luck to us all
> [I'm just having a glass of red wine  ]


Avoid lettuce because it's fattening? 
Do you think they ONLY spray lettuce to be fed to pigs with this special fattening insecticide and not the stuff I bought from Waitrose this morning? As they also spray lettuce with insecticides that make insects thin ( and then die :? ) I'll chance that I'm more like an insect than a pig.
I hope so as I had salad for lunch and I'll probably have the rest with my dinner tonight.

Also, are prawns and smoked salmon ok?


----------



## Orange&amp;Blue

head_ed said:


> Orange&Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iâ€™m 6â€™ and 73kg.
> 
> [smiley=chef.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Feck off out of this topic then!!!!!
Click to expand...

And here I was offering to consume all your unwanted cake :wink:

Seriously though, as an Exercise Physiology graduate (many years ago) [smiley=book2.gif] Itâ€™s refreshing to hear someone giving good advice for once. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Balanced diet, moderate exercise and patience with the aim of fitting into some items of clothing rather than obsessing over the numbers on the scales.

Good luck to all of you, stick with it, it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## davidg

OK here is a pic , no shoes , without clothes , :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> OK here is a pic , no shoes , without clothes , :lol: :lol: :wink:


To much toothpaste or is it cream


----------



## davidg

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK here is a pic , no shoes , without clothes , :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To much toothpaste or is it cream
Click to expand...

Cream of the cake


----------



## A3DFU

Lisa. said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here is one tip for all of you:
> 
> *You must drink plenty of water if you want to reduce your weight, at least 2 litres per day, better 3 or 4 litres.
> You cannot shed weight without adequate hydration!!*
> 
> Have 1 glass of water before each and every meal (including snacks) and many more glasses of water during the day.
> 
> Avoid alcohol, 1g of alcohol has almost as many calories as 1g of fat
> Leave cakes, biscuits, chocolates, cream, fat well alone
> 
> Avoid lettuce and celery: they are sprayed with insecticides which are also used to fatten up pigs!! Biologically, pigs are not that much different from humans. I let you conclude the rest.
> 
> Go easy on fruit juices and cereal. They raise your blood sugar level quicky but it will also fall quickly, which leads to hunger pangs.
> Better are oats, whole fruit, a *few* nuts,
> 
> egg/toast/yoghurt for breakfast
> steak/tomatoes/mushrooms for lunch
> beans on toast (jacket) for dinner
> morning/afternoon snacks should be (raw) vegetables (carrots/cauliflower) or fruit
> 
> Did I forget something?? Good luck to us all
> [I'm just having a glass of red wine  ]
> 
> 
> 
> Avoid lettuce because it's fattening?
> Do you think they ONLY spray lettuce to be fed to pigs with this special fattening insecticide and not the stuff I bought from Waitrose this morning? As they also spray lettuce with insecticides that make insects thin ( and then die :? ) I'll chance that I'm more like an insect than a pig.
> I hope so as I had salad for lunch and I'll probably have the rest with my dinner tonight.
> 
> Also, are prawns and smoked salmon ok?
Click to expand...

Hang on, Lisa,

for starters, you are slim enough and from a health point of view you should put a few pounds on rather than shedding them else you run the risk of suffering with Ostoeporosis in later life. But I know that you d'ont want to hear this so, here is what I said/meant with that lettuce post:

no, lettuce may not be fed to the pigs but: -
the chemicals used to spray the lettuce, celerie and other thin leaved vegetables are exactly the same as are used to fatten up pigs.
The chemicals used in both cases belong to the carbamate group, which is also used to encourage weight gain in people with an over active thyroid gland  
Theoretically speaking they should not be used on organic produce, but who knows!!!!!


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK here is a pic , no shoes , without clothes , :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To much toothpaste or is it cream
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cream of the cake
Click to expand...

Leave the cakes to me :evil: I was worried really that you had eaten one of Dani's lettuces :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

ps:

yes, prawns and smoked salmon are fine, Lisa  
A good source of protein [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
*You* should add some fat in the form of majonaise or oil to the prawns, Lisa.

Everyone else, just use lemon juice and some cherry tomatoes or a few peas, mushrooms etc 

I now have the first two PMs (Mart and Ryan) with vital statistics. I don't intend to "publish" them, just the weekly weight reduction 

On your first PM, I'm looking for:
age, height, weight, waist and hips circumference. So all you need is a tape measure and a pair of scales. 
Only weigh yourselves once per week, more than this is pointless because your weight fluctuates naturally from morning to evening and day to day.


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK here is a pic , no shoes , without clothes , :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To much toothpaste or is it cream
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cream of the cake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leave the cakes to me :evil: I was worried really that you had eaten one of Dani's lettuces :lol:
Click to expand...

Dani goes for *organic* Rocket, cherry tomatoes and a bit of goats cheese with balsamic vinegar if eating anything like this 

But, as I have mentioned on many occasions, there are basically no nutrients in lettuce, or cucumber for this matter; it's mainly water. So I may as well drink water in the first place - and this is what I do.


----------



## Lisa.

Excellent 

I had the rest of my leaves with Balsamic and red pepper salad dressing prawns and smoked salmon, how very good of me ..... then went on to open the fridge door every 10 mins and over the course of the evening I ate a most of a roast chicken.

Just had 2 weetabix too.

I think I'm a habitual grazer.


----------



## A3DFU

Lisa. said:


> I think I'm a habitual grazer.


So am I  
[bar today's slip of my standards :? ]

Actually, it's a very good way to keep blood sugar levels reasonably stable; much better than 3 big meals per day [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> But, as I have mentioned on many occasions, there are basically no nutrients in lettuce, or cucumber for this matter; it's mainly water. So I may as well drink water in the first place - and this is what I do.


No problem to me I prefer the taste of water :-*


----------



## ObiWan

Lisa. said:


> Excellent
> 
> I had the rest of my leaves with Balsamic and red pepper salad dressing prawns and smoked salmon, how very good of me ..... then went on to open the fridge door every 10 mins and over the course of the evening I ate a most of a roast chicken.
> 
> Just had 2 weetabix too.
> 
> I think I'm a habitual grazer.


No skin on the chicken I hope


----------



## jampott

A3DFU said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm a habitual grazer.
> 
> 
> 
> So am I
> [bar today's slip of my standards :? ]
> 
> Actually, it's a very good way to keep blood sugar levels reasonably stable; much better than 3 big meals per day [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

2 meals a day here, PLUS habitual (boredom) grazing


----------



## A3DFU

Well, to set a good example, as of today I am back to my:

* own mixed dried fruit&nuts, which I always keep in my car as breakfast 
and stand-by food during the day as many of you know.
* gallons of pure water (quite literally
* some protein for lunch (today it was a pork schnitzel)
* vegetables (raw) and, possibly, more fruit&nuts later tonight

Looks like tomorrow I need to have some oats/yoghurt at some point in time



Orange&Blue said:


> Seriously though, as an Exercise Physiology graduate (many years ago) [smiley=book2.gif] Itâ€™s refreshing to hear someone giving good advice for once.


Err, thank you - I think :roll: 
If you go into my website you can read that I have studied sience many moons ago. Part of the Biology degree was in food sience and microbiology. I should hope that I know what I'm talking about, else I want my money back!!! [Meatloaf]
I may be a bit rusty in spotting all ?10? ingredients of curry powder under the microscope but I think I still know how much lactose there is in cow's milk compared to mother's breast milk :-*


----------



## genocidalduck

This isnt good.........i hate having days off work whilst im dieting. Boredom feeds hungar and ive still an hour to go before i can have lunch [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

genocidalduck said:


> This isnt good.........i hate having days off work whilst im dieting. Boredom feeds hungar and ive still an hour to go before i can have lunch [smiley=dude.gif]


Just have a nice pie to see you over to lunch [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt good.........i hate having days off work whilst im dieting. Boredom feeds hungar and ive still an hour to go before i can have lunch [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Just have a nice pie to see you over to lunch [smiley=chef.gif]
Click to expand...

I wish even a small pie is something like 500 calories. I'd have to do an extra hour on the treadmill to counter that.........I'm not feeling energetic enough for that


----------



## YELLOW_TT

genocidalduck said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt good.........i hate having days off work whilst im dieting. Boredom feeds hungar and ive still an hour to go before i can have lunch [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Just have a nice pie to see you over to lunch [smiley=chef.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish even a small pie is something like 500 calories. I'd have to do an extra hour on the treadmill to counter that.........I'm not feeling energetic enough for that
Click to expand...

SMALL PIE I didnt know there was such a thing


----------



## ObiWan

genocidalduck said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt good.........i hate having days off work whilst im dieting. Boredom feeds hungar and ive still an hour to go before i can have lunch [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Just have a nice pie to see you over to lunch [smiley=chef.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish even a small pie is something like 500 calories. I'd have to do an extra hour on the treadmill to counter that.........I'm not feeling energetic enough for that
Click to expand...

Sugar free gum. I need to chew at times like that. Takes my mind off hunger and bordom, although some experts reckon the chewing actually reminds your body its hungry. Works for me until my gums ache that is!


----------



## genocidalduck

ObiWan said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt good.........i hate having days off work whilst im dieting. Boredom feeds hungar and ive still an hour to go before i can have lunch [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Just have a nice pie to see you over to lunch [smiley=chef.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish even a small pie is something like 500 calories. I'd have to do an extra hour on the treadmill to counter that.........I'm not feeling energetic enough for that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sugar free gum. I need to chew at times like that. Takes my mind off hunger and bordom, although some experts reckon the chewing actually reminds your body its hungry. Works for me until my gums ache that is!
Click to expand...

I see where your coming from....I smoke to take my mind of it....Just glad im not dieting and quitting smoking at the same time. First lose weight second give up smoking. Smoking keeps my sanity in these hard times off going without jellies


----------



## ObiWan

genocidalduck said:


> I see where your coming from....I smoke to take my mind of it....Just glad im not dieting and quitting smoking at the same time. First lose weight second give up smoking. Smoking keeps my sanity in these hard times off going without jellies


We are not dieting.............. As professor Dani says, we are reframing our regime to achieve a healthier life style and live longer. (Longer to realise how much we really do like eating :roll: )


----------



## genocidalduck

ObiWan said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see where your coming from....I smoke to take my mind of it....Just glad im not dieting and quitting smoking at the same time. First lose weight second give up smoking. Smoking keeps my sanity in these hard times off going without jellies
> 
> 
> 
> We are not dieting.............. As professor Dani says, we are reframing our regime to achieve a healthier life style and live longer. (Longer to realise how much we really do like eating :roll: )
Click to expand...

My dad had a heart scare and hadt to have surgery...After he recovered the consultant told him to cut out fatty foods etc.....He then goes to the dentist and the dentist tells him to cut out sugar......My dad said "just kill me now".


----------



## ObiWan

genocidalduck said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see where your coming from....I smoke to take my mind of it....Just glad im not dieting and quitting smoking at the same time. First lose weight second give up smoking. Smoking keeps my sanity in these hard times off going without jellies
> 
> 
> 
> We are not dieting.............. As professor Dani says, we are reframing our regime to achieve a healthier life style and live longer. (Longer to realise how much we really do like eating :roll: )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dad had a heart scare and hadt to have surgery...After he recovered the consultant told him to cut out fatty foods etc.....He then goes to the dentist and the dentist tells him to cut out sugar......My dad said "just kill me now".
Click to expand...

C'est la vie............... or not according to your dad :wink:


----------



## Orange&amp;Blue

ObiWan said:


> Sugar free gum. I need to chew at times like that. Takes my mind off hunger and bordom, although some experts reckon the chewing actually reminds your body its hungry. Works for me until my gums ache that is!


Careful with gum :!:

These experts are correct. The action of chewing stimulates your body to expect food and you start to get your gastric juices flowing in anticipation. Once your body realizes that the stomach has not expanded (been filled with food) you will start to feel hungry. Too much can also lead to stomach ulcers


----------



## ObiWan

Orange&Blue said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar free gum. I need to chew at times like that. Takes my mind off hunger and bordom, although some experts reckon the chewing actually reminds your body its hungry. Works for me until my gums ache that is!
> 
> 
> 
> Careful with gum :!:
> 
> These experts are correct. The action of chewing stimulates your body to expect food and you start to get your gastric juices flowing in anticipation. Once your body realizes that the stomach has not expanded (been filled with food) you will start to feel hungry. Too much can also lead to stomach ulcers
Click to expand...

So slightly better than smoking then? What about chewing finger nails..lots of calcium maybe?


----------



## Orange&amp;Blue

ObiWan said:


> Orange&Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar free gum. I need to chew at times like that. Takes my mind off hunger and bordom, although some experts reckon the chewing actually reminds your body its hungry. Works for me until my gums ache that is!
> 
> 
> 
> Careful with gum :!:
> 
> These experts are correct. The action of chewing stimulates your body to expect food and you start to get your gastric juices flowing in anticipation. Once your body realizes that the stomach has not expanded (been filled with food) you will start to feel hungry. Too much can also lead to stomach ulcers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So slightly better than smoking then? What about chewing finger nails..lots of calcium maybe?
Click to expand...

Probably of better nutritional value that chewing your pen/pencil :roll:

Seriously though, as with most things (except smoking, sorry but YUK), you should be OK in moderation. A piece now and then to get through a difficult patch then OK, a piece chewed for hrs until your jaw locks is probably not going to do you any favours in the long run [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## ObiWan

Orange&Blue said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange&Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar free gum. I need to chew at times like that. Takes my mind off hunger and bordom, although some experts reckon the chewing actually reminds your body its hungry. Works for me until my gums ache that is!
> 
> 
> 
> Careful with gum :!:
> 
> These experts are correct. The action of chewing stimulates your body to expect food and you start to get your gastric juices flowing in anticipation. Once your body realizes that the stomach has not expanded (been filled with food) you will start to feel hungry. Too much can also lead to stomach ulcers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So slightly better than smoking then? What about chewing finger nails..lots of calcium maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably of better nutritional value that chewing your pen/pencil :roll:
> 
> Seriously though, as with most things (except smoking, sorry but YUK), you should be OK in moderation. A piece now and then to get through a difficult patch then OK, a piece chewed for hrs until your jaw locks is probably not going to do you any favours in the long run [smiley=sick2.gif]
Click to expand...

 :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see where your coming from....I smoke to take my mind of it....Just glad im not dieting and quitting smoking at the same time. First lose weight second give up smoking. Smoking keeps my sanity in these hard times off going without jellies
> 
> 
> 
> We are not dieting.............. As professor Dani says, we are reframing our regime to achieve a healthier life style and live longer. (Longer to realise how much we really do like eating :roll: )
Click to expand...

I almost agreed with you whole heartedly, Barry ----->
-----> until I read your last sentence (in brackets)
Let me put it in a proper (NLP) way for you and everyone else: -

*We are enjoying a healthy way of eating to achieve a leaner and more healthy body so we can enjoy life to the full.*How's that :-*


----------



## A3DFU

Orange&Blue said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar free gum. I need to chew at times like that. Takes my mind off hunger and bordom, although some experts reckon the chewing actually reminds your body its hungry. Works for me until my gums ache that is!
> 
> 
> 
> Careful with gum :!:
> 
> These experts are correct. The action of chewing stimulates your body to expect food and you start to get your gastric juices flowing in anticipation. Once your body realizes that the stomach has not expanded (been filled with food) you will start to feel hungry. Too much can also lead to stomach ulcers
Click to expand...

It can also ward off a cold due to the sorbitol content :-*

For as long as you drink 1 pint of water for every stone of body weight you are fine 8)


----------



## genocidalduck

Does it have to be just water.......Can it be squash or Pepsi max...Something with no sugar? Afterall they are all fluids


----------



## head_ed

wondered this myself too..


----------



## A3DFU

genocidalduck said:


> Does it have to be just water.......Can it be squash or Pepsi max...Something with no sugar? Afterall they are all fluids


No, sorry, it's pure water we are talking here. That's because pure water (bottled or filtered tap water) has the least amount of harmful chemicals to attack your body. Also, CO2, carbondioxide added to fizzy drinks will rot your teeth no end if you drink it in any quantity.

Oh, and btw, coffee, tea, fruit juice, wine, beer etc are all diuretics. So for every quantity you drink of those replenish your body's water reservoir with twice the amount of the diuretic you drank.

Where is that oasis :wink: :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck

A3DFU said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have to be just water.......Can it be squash or Pepsi max...Something with no sugar? Afterall they are all fluids
> 
> 
> 
> No, sorry, it's pure water we are talking here. That's because pure water (bottled or filtered tap water) has the least amount of harmful chemicals to attack your body. Also, CO2, carbondioxide added to fizzy drinks will rot your teeth no end if you drink it in any quantity.
> 
> Oh, and btw, coffee, tea, fruit juice, wine, beer etc are all diuretics. So for every quantity you drink of those replenish your body's water reservoir with twice the amount of the diuretic you drank.
> 
> Where is that oasis :wink: :roll:
Click to expand...

What if im not worried about CO2, carbondioxide attacking my body and rotting my teeth.

Just wondering if water will make me lose weight quicker than drinking sugar free just one calorie drinks.


----------



## David_A

genocidalduck said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have to be just water.......Can it be squash or Pepsi max...Something with no sugar? Afterall they are all fluids
> 
> 
> 
> No, sorry, it's pure water we are talking here. That's because pure water (bottled or filtered tap water) has the least amount of harmful chemicals to attack your body. Also, CO2, carbondioxide added to fizzy drinks will rot your teeth no end if you drink it in any quantity.
> 
> Oh, and btw, coffee, tea, fruit juice, wine, beer etc are all diuretics. So for every quantity you drink of those replenish your body's water reservoir with twice the amount of the diuretic you drank.
> 
> Where is that oasis :wink: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if im not worried about CO2, carbondioxide attacking my body and rotting my teeth.
> 
> Just wondering if water will make me lose weight quicker than drinking sugar free just one calorie drinks.
Click to expand...

Me too, diet coke and diet pepsi taste nice


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> Orange&Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar free gum. I need to chew at times like that. Takes my mind off hunger and bordom, although some experts reckon the chewing actually reminds your body its hungry. Works for me until my gums ache that is!
> 
> 
> 
> Careful with gum :!:
> 
> These experts are correct. The action of chewing stimulates your body to expect food and you start to get your gastric juices flowing in anticipation. Once your body realizes that the stomach has not expanded (been filled with food) you will start to feel hungry. Too much can also lead to stomach ulcers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can also ward off a cold due to the sorbitol content :-*
> 
> For as long as you drink 1 pint of water for every stone of body weight you are fine 8)
Click to expand...

I would drown if I drank this much, or pee myself to boredom


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see where your coming from....I smoke to take my mind of it....Just glad im not dieting and quitting smoking at the same time. First lose weight second give up smoking. Smoking keeps my sanity in these hard times off going without jellies
> 
> 
> 
> We are not dieting.............. As professor Dani says, we are reframing our regime to achieve a healthier life style and live longer. (Longer to realise how much we really do like eating :roll: )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I almost agreed with you whole heartedly, Barry ----->
> -----> until I read your last sentence (in brackets)
> Let me put it in a proper (NLP) way for you and everyone else: -
> 
> *We are enjoying a healthy way of eating to achieve a leaner and more healthy body so we can enjoy life to the full.*How's that :-*
Click to expand...

We are enjoying a healthy way of eating to achieve a leaner and more healthy body so we can enjoy life to the full and eat lots of cake. Now that is just about perfect


----------



## Nando

A3DFU said:


> For as long as you drink 1 pint of water for every stone of body weight you are fine 8)


Someone I worked with said that drinking too much water, over 3 litres a day, can be bad for you. She said it would help wash away good things like nutrients etc. Your thoughts?


----------



## genocidalduck

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see where your coming from....I smoke to take my mind of it....Just glad im not dieting and quitting smoking at the same time. First lose weight second give up smoking. Smoking keeps my sanity in these hard times off going without jellies
> 
> 
> 
> We are not dieting.............. As professor Dani says, we are reframing our regime to achieve a healthier life style and live longer. (Longer to realise how much we really do like eating :roll: )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I almost agreed with you whole heartedly, Barry ----->
> -----> until I read your last sentence (in brackets)
> Let me put it in a proper (NLP) way for you and everyone else: -
> 
> *We are enjoying a healthy way of eating to achieve a leaner and more healthy body so we can enjoy life to the full.*How's that :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are enjoying a healthy way of eating to achieve a leaner and more healthy body so we can enjoy life to the full and eat lots of cake. Now that is just about perfect
Click to expand...

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Cake


----------



## Nando

genocidalduck said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Cake


You need to change your way of thinking. It should be mmmmmmmmmmmmmm bran flakes :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

Nando said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Cake
> 
> 
> 
> You need to change your way of thinking. It should be mmmmmmmmmmmmmm bran flakes :lol:
Click to expand...

The thought of bran flakes is enough to give me the trots


----------



## ObiWan

genocidalduck said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Cake
> 
> 
> 
> You need to change your way of thinking. It should be mmmmmmmmmmmmmm bran flakes :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thought of bran flakes is enough to give me the trots
Click to expand...

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm cake and mmmmmmmmmmmmm cream, you don't need bran flakes :?


----------



## jdn

Nando said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> For as long as you drink 1 pint of water for every stone of body weight you are fine 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Someone I worked with said that drinking too much water, over 3 litres a day, can be bad for you. She said it would help wash away good things like nutrients etc. Your thoughts?
Click to expand...

Yep, entirely feasible to kill yourself by drinking too much (more tahn this though).

1 pint per stone is excessive though. You need 2 - 3 litres per day, more if exercising heavily. If you were 14 stone then 14 pints = 7 litres which is way too much - probably not enought to cause harm (you overdilute sodium which causes neurological problems, fits and coma if too low) but more than needed.


----------



## Nando

jdn said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> For as long as you drink 1 pint of water for every stone of body weight you are fine 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Someone I worked with said that drinking too much water, over 3 litres a day, can be bad for you. She said it would help wash away good things like nutrients etc. Your thoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, entirely feasible to kill yourself by drinking too much (more tahn this though).
> 
> 1 pint per stone is excessive though. You need 2 - 3 litres per day, more if exercising heavily. If you were 14 stone then 14 pints = 7 litres which is way too much - probably not enought to cause harm (you overdilute sodium which causes neurological problems, fits and coma if too low) but more than needed.
Click to expand...

similar to drowning the brain when taking MDMA?


----------



## genocidalduck

Nando said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> For as long as you drink 1 pint of water for every stone of body weight you are fine 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Someone I worked with said that drinking too much water, over 3 litres a day, can be bad for you. She said it would help wash away good things like nutrients etc. Your thoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, entirely feasible to kill yourself by drinking too much (more tahn this though).
> 
> 1 pint per stone is excessive though. You need 2 - 3 litres per day, more if exercising heavily. If you were 14 stone then 14 pints = 7 litres which is way too much - probably not enought to cause harm (you overdilute sodium which causes neurological problems, fits and coma if too low) but more than needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> similar to drowning the brain when taking MDMA?
Click to expand...

MBNA Yes they drown me with all the bloody loan offers they keep sending me :lol:

BTW bEforE you tEll mE im thick.....I know what your on about


----------



## ObiWan

genocidalduck said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> For as long as you drink 1 pint of water for every stone of body weight you are fine 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Someone I worked with said that drinking too much water, over 3 litres a day, can be bad for you. She said it would help wash away good things like nutrients etc. Your thoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, entirely feasible to kill yourself by drinking too much (more tahn this though).
> 
> 1 pint per stone is excessive though. You need 2 - 3 litres per day, more if exercising heavily. If you were 14 stone then 14 pints = 7 litres which is way too much - probably not enought to cause harm (you overdilute sodium which causes neurological problems, fits and coma if too low) but more than needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> similar to drowning the brain when taking MDMA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MBNA Yes they drown me with all the bloody loan offers they keep sending me :lol:
> 
> BTW bEforE you tEll mE im thick.....I know what your on about
Click to expand...

I don't :?


----------



## David_A

ObiWan said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> For as long as you drink 1 pint of water for every stone of body weight you are fine 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Someone I worked with said that drinking too much water, over 3 litres a day, can be bad for you. She said it would help wash away good things like nutrients etc. Your thoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, entirely feasible to kill yourself by drinking too much (more tahn this though).
> 
> 1 pint per stone is excessive though. You need 2 - 3 litres per day, more if exercising heavily. If you were 14 stone then 14 pints = 7 litres which is way too much - probably not enought to cause harm (you overdilute sodium which causes neurological problems, fits and coma if too low) but more than needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> similar to drowning the brain when taking MDMA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MBNA Yes they drown me with all the bloody loan offers they keep sending me :lol:
> 
> BTW bEforE you tEll mE im thick.....I know what your on about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't :?
Click to expand...

ecstasy i.e. pills a few cases where people have just necked way way too much water while dancing the night away and died because of that. AFAIK not the drug directly but the impact of so much water and its effects would have had the same if they hadn't taken the pill(s) in the first place.


----------



## A3DFU

On the water front:

yes, it needs to be pure water, not squash, not juice, not coke (with or without sugar) *Water*

The average human body needs between 1 and 2 liters of water purely to exist so you need to replenish this anyway; remeber a new borne baby's body is made up of 75% water. This goes down as we grow older but should nevr be below 60% - 65%.

As we move around during the day we need more water for the activities we are doing, so you can safely add another liter of water, which means we now need 3 liters already.

When you are exercising you need even more!!!!

O.K. a 20 stone person does not really need to drink 20 pints of water, but you may find that he does it anyway in a different form of liquid = beer, which I give you may be more palatable but really not good for weight reduction :roll:

People with heart conditions, however, may ned to be restricted in the amount of water they consume and should always consult with their GP anyway

Just remember to up your intake of water slowly over days and weeks, else you will constantly visit the bathroom!
Think of this plant in ddried out soil: the first few times you water it, the water goes straight through the soil never being used by the plant! As you water the plant more regularly with small amounts of water, the plant will start using it 

Oh, and I am now on my 4th litre of water today


----------



## genocidalduck

Cool no mention of pepsi max.....ill keep drinking my usual 2 litres a day then


----------



## A3DFU

genocidalduck said:


> Cool no mention of pepsi max.....ill keep drinking my usual 2 litres a day then


Ouch [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck

A3DFU said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool no mention of pepsi max.....ill keep drinking my usual 2 litres a day then
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch [smiley=end.gif]
Click to expand...

It tastes nicer than Water........and has bubbles.....May not be good for me but didnt stop me losing nearly 3 stone the last time i dieted


----------



## David_A

Heres another question. Lots of the stuff to read says you lose muscle faster or before fat. How do you know if its fat or muscle you're losing? Or more importantly how do you focus on losing fat rather than muscle? is it as simple as exercise?

Dave


----------



## A3DFU

genocidalduck said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool no mention of pepsi max.....ill keep drinking my usual 2 litres a day then
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch [smiley=end.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It tastes nicer than Water........and has bubbles.....May not be good for me but didnt stop me losing nearly 3 stone the last time i dieted
Click to expand...

No it didn't, it's still - or again with you :roll:

This time round make it a permanent success and work towards a lean and healthy body by increasing your water intake and adjusting your food according to what you want to achieve


----------



## genocidalduck

A3DFU said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool no mention of pepsi max.....ill keep drinking my usual 2 litres a day then
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch [smiley=end.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It tastes nicer than Water........and has bubbles.....May not be good for me but didnt stop me losing nearly 3 stone the last time i dieted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it didn't, it's still - or again with you :roll:
> 
> This time round make it a permanent success and work towards a lean and healthy body by increasing your water intake and adjusting your food according to what you want to achieve
Click to expand...

I've changed the diet........even eating breakfast which i havnt done in ages. Just not letting go of pepsi max.


----------



## head_ed

I raised the bar on myself..

A friend of mine did the national tough guy championship last year & has invited me to enter this year.

The comp is on 30th July so I have 7 months to prepare.

It is basically a huge army assault course. Thousands of people enter every year, but it seems pretty tough. http://www.toughguy.co.uk/home.asp

So I have a goal now - 6 months to lose weight and finish this course!

(what have I let myself in for?)


----------



## genocidalduck

head_ed said:


> I raised the bar on myself..
> 
> A friend of mine did the national tough guy championship last year & has invited me to enter this year.
> 
> The comp is on 30th July so I have 7 months to prepare.
> 
> It is basically a huge army assault course. Thousands of people enter every year, but it seems pretty tough. http://www.toughguy.co.uk/home.asp
> 
> So I have a goal now - 6 months to lose weight and finish this course!
> 
> (what have I let myself in for?)


Theres me just thinking alittle of the love handles and have the fitness to last a minute longer in bed would do me great......Now you have to go show off by doing some nutty crazyass assault course..........Have fun :wink: :lol:


----------



## head_ed

That was pretty much my goal too... but it looks like it could be fun in some kind of perverse masochistic way


----------



## ObiWan

genocidalduck said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I raised the bar on myself..
> 
> A friend of mine did the national tough guy championship last year & has invited me to enter this year.
> 
> The comp is on 30th July so I have 7 months to prepare.
> 
> It is basically a huge army assault course. Thousands of people enter every year, but it seems pretty tough. http://www.toughguy.co.uk/home.asp
> 
> So I have a goal now - 6 months to lose weight and finish this course!
> 
> (what have I let myself in for?)
> 
> 
> 
> Theres me just thinking alittle of the love handles and have the fitness to last a minute longer in bed would do me great......Now you have to go show off by doing some nutty crazyass assault course..........Have fun :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

You can do an extra round for me if you need some extra motivation? Awesome


----------



## genocidalduck

head_ed said:


> That was pretty much my goal too... but it looks like it could be fun in some kind of perverse masochistic way


Must be a Welsh thing.....My mates are the same.


----------



## paulatt

head_ed said:


> A friend of mine did the national tough guy championship last year & has invited me to enter this year.


Similar thing for me but it is the Cardiff Half Marathon that has been set as the challenge by a friend! So I have until Sept to lose a stone or more in weight and be able to run well enough to complete the half marathon in a respectable time! [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## DXN

Right. just had my first weigh in and I'm well chuffed. 

Start weight 18.9 

new weight 18.0

9 lb in a week

So what have I altered?

Just smaller portions
low fat intake
20 minutes easy exercise on a flyer a day

I think the secret is less beer (Although I still had a bottle of duvel saturday night and a couple of hobgoblins friday)

Hows that for a good start (water I know mainly but its a good start for me) Haven't been under 18.0 for years


----------



## genocidalduck

I'm gunna have to start from this week i think.......But from Wednesday ive lost about 3lb. Managed to weight myself this morning and it said 14st 5lb


----------



## David_A

Yup about the same  (as DXN) still Dani will sort out the league tables 

Hope this rate keeps up and I'll be chuffed.

Dave

I'll also be invisible by June !


----------



## genocidalduck

DXN said:


> Right. just had my first weigh in and I'm well chuffed.
> 
> Start weight 18.9
> 
> new weight 18.0
> 
> 9 lb in a week
> 
> So what have I altered?
> 
> Just smaller portions
> low fat intake
> 20 minutes easy exercise on a flyer a day
> 
> I think the secret is less beer (Although I still had a bottle of duvel saturday night and a couple of hobgoblins friday)
> 
> Hows that for a good start (water I know mainly but its a good start for me) Haven't been under 18.0 for years


Thats loads.....I watched celeb fat farm once  They showed how much 5lb in fat was if they just took it out of your body. You dont realise until you see it how much it is.


----------



## Nando

I don't think I've lost anything  Off for a haircut and shave to see if I can redeem myself :wink:


----------



## paulatt

Am just starting today but dont expect to lose more than 1lb a week.
Why is it men lose weight much faster than women?


----------



## DXN

paulatt said:


> Am just starting today but dont expect to lose more than 1lb a week.
> Why is it men lose weight much faster than women?


we're fatter usually :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

I wish to humbly report a loss of 2lb in the first week. Down from 210 to 208. If I get ths every week though, I will be more than happy


----------



## A3DFU

head_ed said:


> I raised the bar on myself..
> 
> A friend of mine did the national tough guy championship last year & has invited me to enter this year.
> 
> The comp is on 30th July so I have 7 months to prepare.
> 
> It is basically a huge army assault course. Thousands of people enter every year, but it seems pretty tough. http://www.toughguy.co.uk/home.asp
> 
> So I have a goal now - 6 months to lose weight and finish this course!
> 
> (what have I let myself in for?)


I suggest that you include a lot of abdominal and lower back work to make sure that your back is fine during and after the challenge.

Good luck


----------



## A3DFU

paulatt said:


> Am just starting today but dont expect to lose more than 1lb a week.
> Why is it men lose weight much faster than women?


That's an easy question to answer (I think I did this already?)

Men have in almost all cases more muscle tissue in their body than women have. Muscles are a more aerobic tissue to body fat, which means that muscle burns energy (calories) at a much higher rate than fat. Hence men achieve a leaner body composition more quickly.

*The challenge starts today, so todays figures are the ones I will be using. Next Sunday I will then lett all of you know how well you are doing but not posting the actual weight, just the difference*
Good luck all :-*

Barry, are you in this challenge? You haven't PM'd me your details? I know I have them from some time ago, but today's are important if you are taking part in this.


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am just starting today but dont expect to lose more than 1lb a week.
> Why is it men lose weight much faster than women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an easy question to answer (I think I did this already?)
> 
> Men have in almost all cases more muscle tissue in their body than women have. Muscles are a more aerobic tissue to body fat, which means that muscle burns energy (calories) at a much higher rate than fat. Hence men achieve a leaner body composition more quickly.
> 
> *The challenge starts today, so todays figures are the ones I will be using. Next Sunday I will then lett all of you know how well you are doing but not posting the actual weight, just the difference*
> Good luck all :-*
> 
> Barry, are you in this challenge? You haven't PM'd me your details? I know I have them from some time ago, but today's are important if you are taking part in this.
Click to expand...

I'm in will pm


----------



## jdn

DXN said:


> Right. just had my first weigh in and I'm well chuffed.
> 
> Start weight 18.9
> 
> new weight 18.0
> 
> 9 lb in a week
> 
> So what have I altered?
> 
> Just smaller portions
> low fat intake
> 20 minutes easy exercise on a flyer a day
> 
> I think the secret is less beer (Although I still had a bottle of duvel saturday night and a couple of hobgoblins friday)
> 
> Hows that for a good start (water I know mainly but its a good start for me) Haven't been under 18.0 for years


Good effort mate.

I'll buy you a beer to celebrate - o rperhaps some Aqua Libra perhaps!

Keep it up - soon you will have one of these:


----------



## head_ed

TY Dani - I will be back in the gym from tomorrow doing some low stress strengthening exercises.

Played rugby today for 2 hours no problem so I am hoping to be over this bout of back pain.

I have been very very good this week so I am hoping for a decent loss - Dani I will PM you on Tuesday evening. 8)

Mart.


----------



## senwar

Hope I'm not too late to join in with this?

I started dieting again last week. I do my own version of slimming world, i.e. I don't attend classes, I just put menus together through their books and magazines. In 2003, for my wedding, at my best I lost 3st 11lb in 7 months. However, I got cocky when I returned from honeymoon, and have put 4st 5lb back on. Unbelievable, and to be honest, devastating. I think I put 2st on last year alone.

I actually got weighed this morning, and am astonished to see I've only lost 1 3/4lbs in the first week. I honestly expected to lose more than that, so am quite gutted at the mo.

Having a full month off alcohol so hoping that makes a difference (although it hasn't in the first week!). I will fluctuate, as I have a couple of months this year with a lot of do's etc on.

Dani - I'll PM you if its not too late?

Dani - re: exercise - I've been attending toning tables for the last few months, but this month is the first time I will be combining it with diet. Is this worthwhile, or am I better losing the weight first then attending tables? I will also be returning to the gym (hopefully) this week, and also have a power treadmill at home.


----------



## A3DFU

Good stuff, Mart. Just take care 

Paul, no it's not too late to join. This week, next week - there is no time limit, so I'm looking fw to your PM 

And as for me: I will be the last of the winners: I am out of this as a participant but I will do the "judging".
Between the 4th January and today I got 2kg = 4.4lbs lighter. Two more pounds are not really worth mentioning.

So, good luck all


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> Good stuff, Mart. Just take care
> 
> Paul, no it's not too late to join. This week, next week - there is no time limit, so I'm looking fw to your PM
> 
> And as for me: I will be the last of the winners: I am out of this as a participant but I will do the "judging".
> Between the 4th January and today I got 2kg = 4.4lbs lighter. Two more pounds are not really worth mentioning.
> 
> So, good luck all


Why can we not include last weeks loss........ it could be my only contribution


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff, Mart. Just take care
> 
> Paul, no it's not too late to join. This week, next week - there is no time limit, so I'm looking fw to your PM
> 
> And as for me: I will be the last of the winners: I am out of this as a participant but I will do the "judging".
> Between the 4th January and today I got 2kg = 4.4lbs lighter. Two more pounds are not really worth mentioning.
> 
> So, good luck all
> 
> 
> 
> Why can we not include last weeks loss........ it could be my only contribution
Click to expand...

Sorry, Barry, but the starting date was agreed to be last weekend.
But you already know that you will at last be able to achieve the slim body you want now that you have made a start, don't you  
Relax, you know relaxing is easy 

And I will cast an eagle's eye over your food intake when we are on ski holiday :-*


----------



## Kell

Completely and utterly forgot to weigh myself at home.

We have scles in the office for our fat pigs competition and I came in the heaviest at 16st 9'lbs on those, but everyone reckons they're over-weighing people by about 9-12lbs.

That would make sense as I expected to be about 16 stone after Christmas, but certainly not that much over.

I will (if I remember) weigh myself tonight at home.

(You don't have any tips to prevent short term memory loss do you?)


----------



## genocidalduck

WoW just watching Doctors  Apparently you expend more energy eating celery than what you get from it............Celery diet for me


----------



## ObiWan

genocidalduck said:


> WoW just watching Doctors  Apparently you expend more energy eating celery than what you get from it............Celery diet for me


Tastes like crap though :?


----------



## genocidalduck

ObiWan said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> WoW just watching Doctors  Apparently you expend more energy eating celery than what you get from it............Celery diet for me
> 
> 
> 
> Tastes like crap though :?
Click to expand...

Eh? noway.....Celery is awesome...lil bit of salt. Fantastic


----------



## ObiWan

genocidalduck said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> WoW just watching Doctors  Apparently you expend more energy eating celery than what you get from it............Celery diet for me
> 
> 
> 
> Tastes like crap though :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh? noway.....Celery is awesome...lil bit of salt. Fantastic
Click to expand...

Salty crap then......... :?


----------



## A3DFU

Kell said:


> (You don't have any tips to prevent short term memory loss do you?)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
A lot of pure water!!!

Nothing of the body works properly if you doon't drink enough water; not the inner organs, not the muscles and not the brain 

Btw, on this water consumption topic again:
the water you pass when you go to the bathroom should have the colour of water, maybe "ivory" colour. Not darker than that. If it is any darker, you are dehydrated.


----------



## senwar

ObiWan said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> WoW just watching Doctors  Apparently you expend more energy eating celery than what you get from it............Celery diet for me
> 
> 
> 
> Tastes like crap though :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh? noway.....Celery is awesome...lil bit of salt. Fantastic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Salty crap then......... :?
Click to expand...

I'm with you here obi.

Celery is the worst piece of 'food' ever.

My mrs adores it. Yuk.

I even take small pieces out of prepared salads. Ruddy awful!


----------



## ObiWan

senwar said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> WoW just watching Doctors  Apparently you expend more energy eating celery than what you get from it............Celery diet for me
> 
> 
> 
> Tastes like crap though :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh? noway.....Celery is awesome...lil bit of salt. Fantastic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Salty crap then......... :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with you here obi.
> 
> Celery is the worst piece of 'food' ever.
> 
> My mrs adores it. Yuk.
> 
> I even take small pieces out of prepared salads. Ruddy awful!
Click to expand...

Salad - whats one of them then?


----------



## genocidalduck

A3DFU said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> (You don't have any tips to prevent short term memory loss do you?)
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> A lot of pure water!!!
> 
> Nothing of the body works properly if you doon't drink enough water; not the inner organs, not the muscles and not the brain
> 
> Btw, on this water consumption topic again:
> the water you pass when you go to the bathroom should have the colour of water, maybe "ivory" colour. Not darker than that. If it is any darker, you are dehydrated.
Click to expand...

Thats good then.........only in the morning is cider colour


----------



## A3DFU

genocidalduck said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> (You don't have any tips to prevent short term memory loss do you?)
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> A lot of pure water!!!
> 
> Nothing of the body works properly if you doon't drink enough water; not the inner organs, not the muscles and not the brain
> 
> Btw, on this water consumption topic again:
> the water you pass when you go to the bathroom should have the colour of water, maybe "ivory" colour. Not darker than that. If it is any darker, you are dehydrated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats good then.........only in the morning is cider colour
Click to expand...

 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## head_ed

I have my second weigh in of 2006 tonight - I have been SO good I better have a decent loss.

Dani I will IM you the results tonight


----------



## Kell

head_ed said:


> I have my second weigh in of 2006 tonight - I have been SO good I better have a decent loss.
> 
> Dani I will IM you the results tonight


Just to pre-warn you. THe first week can seem like nothing is coming off and can be dis-heartening.

When I went on a Slimming World diet this time last year, I lost nothing for a couple of weeks, but then ended up losing over a stone in three months.


----------



## phodge

Dani,

Now that you have our PMs with our heights, weights etc is it possible for you to let us know what our ideal weights should be, or give us an idea of our targets?

Thanks,
Penny.


----------



## Lisa.

No change in height or weight for me this week.


----------



## jampott

Lisa. said:


> No change in height or weight for me this week.


I could have sworn you'd got taller... :roll:


----------



## phodge

I know that heights won't have changed, but it is required for calculating ideal weights etc. :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Yes, I will be posting details next weekend, Penny

Anyone, if you can make it Sunday to Sunday that will be great 

I will be away skiing from Fri 20th Jan to Sun 5th Feb but may take my laptop with me. If I find some internet connection abroad I will post - if not you will have to be without your judge until I get back.


----------



## ObiWan

phodge said:


> Dani,
> 
> Now that you have our PMs with our heights, weights etc is it possible for you to let us know what our ideal weights should be, or give us an idea of our targets?
> 
> Thanks,
> Penny.


Dani, can I be 6 foot 2 inches please


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani,
> 
> Now that you have our PMs with our heights, weights etc is it possible for you to let us know what our ideal weights should be, or give us an idea of our targets?
> 
> Thanks,
> Penny.
> 
> 
> 
> Dani, can I be 6 foot 2 inches please
Click to expand...

I need to check your details, Barry :wink: :roll:


----------



## head_ed

I am so happy!!

6lbs in my first week - too cool for school! 8)


----------



## A3DFU

head_ed said:


> I am so happy!!
> 
> 6lbs in my first week - too cool for school! 8)


Well done, Mart


----------



## Toshiba

ive put on 2lbs having soup only for lunch - back to mc'ds if this doesnt get any better next week.


----------



## jampott

Toshiba said:


> ive put on 2lbs having soup only for lunch - back to mc'ds if this doesnt get any better next week.


Depends what soup you've been having. Liquidised food doesn't contain any less calories, so cream based soups still have cream in them... :roll:

Lisa and I made a lovely carrot and coriander soup at the weekend which is pretty much just veg, herbs and stock - but all the bread you're tempted to wolf down with it is what does the damage... :?


----------



## A3DFU

Toshiba said:


> ive put on 2lbs having soup only for lunch - back to mc'ds if this doesnt get any better next week.


Stick with it, you are fine. Before long you see the weight tumble 

The weight fluctuates normally from morning to night, day to day.
It's important that your weigh yourself in the same cloths at the same time.


----------



## Lisa.

jampott said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No change in height or weight for me this week.
> 
> 
> 
> I could have sworn you'd got taller... :roll:
Click to expand...

You won't believe this but I am taller!

At work yesterday I was talking to one of the smaller ladies and I noticed I was towering over her, the conversation obviously had to turn to heights and she said she was 4ft 11".

I've always been 5ft but I was much taller than an inch over her.
I've just remeasured myself and I'm actually 5ft 1"!!!!!

I'm 5 ft ONE

Well done me!

That's quite an an acheivement in a week


----------



## genocidalduck

Lisa. said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No change in height or weight for me this week.
> 
> 
> 
> I could have sworn you'd got taller... :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't believe this but I am taller!
> 
> At work yesterday I was talking to one of the smaller ladies and I noticed I was towering over her, the conversation obviously had to turn to heights and she said she was 4ft 11".
> 
> I've always been 5ft but I was much taller than an inch over her.
> I've just remeasured myself and I'm actually 5ft 1"!!!!!
> 
> I'm 5 ft ONE
> 
> Well done me!
> 
> That's quite an an acheivement in a week
Click to expand...

And there was me thinkng that everyone shrunk when they got older


----------



## head_ed

So how is everyone doing with their new year's resolution?

I am still really pleased with myself, eating habits better & have managed to do some form of exercise pretty much every day - have been swimming 4 times this week which I am really enjoying again. Rugby on Sundays and bike rides in between. Not huge ones right now to start, 3 or 4 miles - but it's good not to kill yourself from the outset.


----------



## genocidalduck

head_ed said:


> So how is everyone doing with their new year's resolution?
> 
> I am still really pleased with myself, eating habits better & have managed to do some form of exercise pretty much every day - have been swimming 4 times this week which I am really enjoying again. Rugby on Sundays and bike rides in between. Not huge ones right now to start, 3 or 4 miles - but it's good not to kill yourself from the outset.


Last week got off to a good start......This week however not lost anything....Must have been the Chinese i had on Tuesday....But that wasmy only bad day :x


----------



## head_ed

I am determined to do this now! I am 34 this year & I know it gets harder to stay in shape as you get older with your muscles losing shape etc. I figure that by my birthday in June I want to have dropped at least 2 stone, if you figure on the 2lbs a week healthy weight loss (is that right Dani?) the 25 weeks between now and then give me more than enough time.

Just to give you some encouragement, when I went to get weighed there was a picture of a guy my age who has lost *21 stone*!! He was 37 and a half stone and is now just over 16, you just would have no idea it was the same person. I figure if he can do it so can I 8)


----------



## genocidalduck

head_ed said:


> I am determined to do this now! I am 34 this year & I know it gets harder to stay in shape as you get older with your muscles losing shape etc. I figure that by my birthday in June I want to have dropped at least 2 stone, if you figure on the 2lbs a week healthy weight loss (is that right Dani?) the 25 weeks between now and then give me more than enough time.
> 
> Just to give you some encouragement, when I went to get weighed there was a picture of a guy my age who has lost *21 stone*!! He was 37 and a half stone and is now just over 16, you just would have no idea it was the same person. I figure if he can do it so can I 8)


I always lose loads of weight during the summer but by Autumn i start to put it all back on. So the method in my madness is to lose as must as i can by summer. Then hopefully when summer arrives i can keep the weight off as i usually do.


----------



## phodge

Lisa,

I've always been 6ft, but when I measured myself last week for this thread, I found I was 6ft 0.5" !!

So I've got taller too!

Amazing!! 

Penny.


----------



## ObiWan

I am not going to be winning any prizes, have loads of excuses for not doing very well but I must shamefully report that I am still only 5' 10".............. oh, the shame of it


----------



## DXN

head_ed said:


> I am determined to do this now! I am 34 this year & I know it gets harder to stay in shape as you get older with your muscles losing shape etc. I figure that by my birthday in June I want to have dropped at least 2 stone, if you figure on the 2lbs a week healthy weight loss (is that right Dani?) the 25 weeks between now and then give me more than enough time.
> 
> Just to give you some encouragement, when I went to get weighed there was a picture of a guy my age who has lost *21 stone*!! He was 37 and a half stone and is now just over 16, you just would have no idea it was the same person. I figure if he can do it so can I 8)


I'm also still going strong and being good, Quite enjoy my 20 minutes on the flyer and food is OK Missing beer but occasionally indulging but not to excess.

I expect 2-3 lb off this week 

Andy


----------



## A3DFU

head_ed said:


> I am determined to do this now! I am 34 this year & I know it gets harder to stay in shape as you get older with your muscles losing shape etc.


This is a fallacy, Mart. For as long as you do regular strength training there is absolutly no reason on this planet why the muscles should loose shape!!!!

I started my body building programme at the age of 49 and never looked back!! I'm proud to say that even now at 56 I have a more toned and defined body than I had when I was in my 20s, 30s or 40s 8)

*BTW, I will start posting the weight differences tomorrow evening when most of you will have PM'ed me your new weight*


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> I am not going to be winning any prizes, have loads of excuses for not doing very well


Your PT will be cross with you. Now put that chocolate down and drink 2 litres of water else there will be no ski salopeds for you tomorrow!!! :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to be winning any prizes, have loads of excuses for not doing very well
> 
> 
> 
> Your PT will be cross with you. Now put that chocolate down and drink 2 litres of water else there will be no ski salopeds for you tomorrow!!! :roll:
Click to expand...

Nowhere to hide


----------



## DXN

second official weigh in yesterday

17.9

5lb off

"I'm wasting away" :roll:

I'm well determined now

andy


----------



## senwar

DXN said:


> second official weigh in yesterday
> 
> 17.9
> 
> 5lb off
> 
> "I'm wasting away" :roll:
> 
> I'm well determined now
> 
> andy


Andy - what is it you're following?

I'm on a specific diet (slimming world green), have cut down significantly, not drunk any alcohol for 3 weeks. I've done it a few years ago, and by week 2 I'd lost 7lbs. This time, I've only lost 1 3/4 in two weeks.

I'm even drinking the 2 ltrs of water a day too!

Struggling at the mo.


----------



## DXN

I'm following a weight watchers point counting thing,
and exercising 20minutes a day (had a day off yesterday)

I was suprised this week as only expected 2 lb.

I expect it to slow down.


----------



## Lisa.

2 weeks Total loss 1.6lbs.
now 8st 12.4lbs


----------



## head_ed

Weighing tomorrow night - will send you results then.

Hoping for another decent drop, am being so good


----------



## genocidalduck

Not lost a single lb this week :x I blame Hornster for taking me to lunch :x

On a brighter note i havnt put any on


----------



## Nando

genocidalduck said:


> Not lost a single lb this week :x I blame Hornster for taking me to lunch :x
> 
> On a brighter note i havnt put any on


can't imagine the scampi and chips last night helped either :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

Nando said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not lost a single lb this week :x I blame Hornster for taking me to lunch :x
> 
> On a brighter note i havnt put any on
> 
> 
> 
> can't imagine the scampi and chips last night helped either :lol:
Click to expand...

I didnt eat all of it........i left the salad and a few chips


----------



## BAMTT

Ive lost 4lbs in two weeks Now 16'3


----------



## paulatt

Only lost 1lb this week. Very disappointed as I really thought I had lost more.
Havent gained in height either, still just 5ft tall!


----------



## phodge

I've decided to take up a new sport to help me with this challenge - DRIVING!!

Well, I spend 2 hours a day doing it already, so I reckon that if I put more enthusiasm and energy into my driving it must help me to lose weight!

And before you all say that's not a sport, it seems to work for Jenson Button!!

:wink:


----------



## head_ed

Turn your heated seats on full blast & you can have a sauna at the same time 

Next weigh in is in 6 hours for me.. I have been so good, please let me have lost again!


----------



## A3DFU

Apologies all for keeping quiet. I've been mega busy recently :roll:

I will post the league table tonight or tomorrow - definitely before I go skiing on Friday 

Keep up the good work and cheer up if your weight didn't drop by a lot in the first or second week. Just percevere and you will get there!!!!


----------



## A3DFU

To all of you :wink: Loosers :wink: 
Firstly, I must apologise for not replying to all of your PMs individually, just the odd one but I need to concentrate on other things atm. Sorry.

And secondly:
*You have all done tremendously well, all of you - no exception*
If anyone of you is not over the moon (yet) with the, new, lower weight remember: we all have a different metabolic rate, the rate at which we burn calories with. Stick to your new healthy eating plans, increase your water intake and you will win!!!!! None of you should drink leaa tha 5 litres of water per day - minimum!!!!! Your body will thank you for it 

League table following soon.

And as a reminder: I will be skiing until the 6th February, after which I will update your figures. Keep PM'ing them to me - they won't get lost.

Keep up the good work 8)


----------



## A3DFU

*LEAGUE TABLE*

After each of your names, I am giving you your ideal weight as far as BMI (Body Mass Index) is concerned. It is not an accurate measure because muscle/fat content is not recognised in using BMI. But short of all of you travelling up here and jumping on my bodystat machine to establish your bodyfat percentages it will have to do. 
The ideal BMI is 22, slap bang in the middle of the healthy weight range for your individual heights. You, yourselves will know if you can adjust this up a little (Martin as a Rugby player comes to mind) or down - that's for anyone of you who may not do any sport what-so-ever.
Below your names you will find your weekly weight reductions

And so it goes in alphabetical order:

*Chip_iTT, Irving, ideal weight: 66.0kg*
weight reduction: 0.9kg

*Copster, Jon, ideal weight: 11st 9lb*
weight reduction: 2 3/4 lbs

*David A, David, ideal weight: 11st 3lb*
weight reduction: 6lb

*DXN, Andy, ideal weight: 11st 10lb*
weight reduction: 5lb

*Head_ed, Mart, ideal weight: 12st 10lb*
weight reduction: 18lb

*JampoTT, Tim, ideal weight: 12st 10lb*

*Nando, Ryan, ideal weight: 11st 11lb*
weight reduction: 11lb

*Paula, ideal weight: 8st 2lb*
weight reduction: 1lb

*phodge, Penny, ideal weight: 75.0kg*
weight reduction: 2.0kg

*senwar, Paul, ideal weight: 9st 8lb*
weight reduction: 5 1/2 lb

*T7, Lou, ideal weight: 8st 10lb*
weight reduction: 1/2 lb


----------



## jampott

> JampoTT, Tim, ideal weight: 12st 10lb


 [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## head_ed

Tim, can you imagine us at that weight? We'd turn sideways & no-one would see us!!!!! 

That is my excuse and I am sticking to it.


----------



## paulatt

8st 2lb!!  
Impossible unless I cut off an arm or a leg!  
And none of my clothes would fit!! Ooh nice, I would have to indulge in a major retail therapy session then. 

....and drinking 5 litres of water a day!!  I need to have a water barrel fitted to my desk in work... 
Anyone know a plumber?


----------



## David_A

Ideal weight 11st 3 !!!! When i get to 14st I'm treating myself to fish n chips a batterd sausage and sticky toffee pudding with custard (gotta have some targets!)

14st definate target, 13st if I can keep going 

Dave


----------



## Lisa.

I'm not on the league table and I grew an inch and lost a pound.


----------



## A3DFU

Don't worry too much about the ideal weights I have posted next to your names. As I said: BMI is not really accurate at all!!
Muscle weighs twice as much as bodyfat, therefore any of you with a high muscle/low bodyfat composition will have to adjust the ideal weight up.
And of course, *you* choose what weight you want to be!

As for the water: I drink 5 litres per day and don't spend much time in the bathroom :roll:



Lisa. said:


> I'm not on the league table and I grew an inch and lost a pound.


I know Lisa. Somehow I haven't got your details?? Sorry, if I have misplaced them.


----------



## Nando

A3DFU said:


> [*Nando, Ryan, ideal weight: 11st 11lb*
> weight reduction: 11lb


I've managed to get rid of a good 5kgs through military style procedure and determination. However, there is no chance I will ever be anything less than 13st 7lb. If I was 11st 11lb I be a scrawny fcuk. Not for me.


----------



## A3DFU

I think I need to high light something from my post above!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Don't worry too much about the ideal weights I have posted next to your names. As I said: BMI is not really accurate at all!! 
Muscle weighs twice as much as bodyfat, therefore any of you with a high muscle/low bodyfat composition will have to adjust the ideal weight up. *


----------



## paulatt

A3DFU said:


> Muscle weighs twice as much as bodyfat, therefore any of you with a high muscle/low bodyfat composition will have to adjust the ideal weight up. [/size][/b]


So how much should we adjust the ideal weight?
The max BMI weight for me to be to remain healthy is about 9st. Is this a more realistic figure?


----------



## copster

> Don't worry too much about the ideal weights I have posted next to your names. As I said: BMI is not really accurate at all!!
> Muscle weighs twice as much as bodyfat, therefore any of you with a high muscle/low bodyfat composition will have to adjust the ideal weight up.


Thats a relief I obviously have super high muscle content :wink:


----------



## jampott

> JampoTT, Tim, ideal weight: 19st 10lb


 [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## Chip_iTT

Only 0.4kg (nearly 1lb) this week ... but am much more concerned after reading the Saturday Times 'Cholesterol' supplement...

it seems my weight, age, job, lifestyle and family history are conspiring against me...


----------



## paulatt

Have not lost anything this week. Very disappointed.
But I have managed to drink about 2 litres of water a day!


----------



## DXN

3lb this week

(but was dehydrated from saturday night  )

1 stone 3 lb total


----------



## slg

paulatt said:


> Have not lost anything this week. Very disappointed.
> But I have managed to drink about 2 litres of water a day!


Snap, must try harder this week! (Although spent 5 nights in the gym last week, don't know what else I can do!)


----------



## BAMTT

slg said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have not lost anything this week. Very disappointed.
> But I have managed to drink about 2 litres of water a day!
> 
> 
> 
> Snap, must try harder this week! (Although spent 5 nights in the gym last week, don't know what else I can do!)
Click to expand...

work out whilst your there :roll:

Anyway by some miracle i've 7 pounds since the start of Jan


----------



## head_ed

Had my weigh in tonight, dropped another 5 and a half pounds!!

That is a 12 pound loss in 3 weeks - well happy! 8)


----------



## paulatt

head_ed said:


> That is a 12 pound loss in 3 weeks - well happy! 8)


Well done! Thats excellent.
I just hope that I will lose something this week, just 1lb would be great.
Have been drinking lots of water and running and working out at the gym so hopeful of a good result.


----------



## DXN

head_ed said:


> Had my weigh in tonight, dropped another 5 and a half pounds!!
> 
> That is a 12 pound loss in 3 weeks - well happy! 8)


head ed thats great. Its a good feeling isn't it.

I feel Ive come this far and are more determined than ever now

I even fitted comfortably into large scrubs at work yesterday instead of the XXXL pregnant womens ones!! LOL

and people have started comenting 8)


----------



## Nando

I lost a stone in 3 weeks 8) - may need to buy some new clothes soon


----------



## head_ed

It is a great feeling, like taking control of your life back.

I have had people commenting too, but the best thing is getting back into clothes & knowing they look better on me/feel more comfortable.

I too am really determined now, I have turned the corner on my exercise regime where it is no longer a drag to go, but I feel antsy if I leave it till the end of the day. I need my endorphin rush 

I've a long way to go yet, but it is a good start 8)


----------



## phodge

I'm really pleased for you all. 

But I'm finding it a real struggle. I'm drinking LOTS of water and I've started exercising - only at home on my gravity walker but it's better that sitting in front of the telly - and I;ve only lost 0.4kg this week!!! 

Also, is it only me.....

But every time I go to the loo I feel I should take a colour chart with me like the one's they use on the teeth whitening adverts to make sure that it's the right colour and I'm not dehydrated!!!!


----------



## DXN

phodge said:


> But every time I go to the loo I feel I should take a colour chart with me like the one's they use on the teeth whitening adverts to make sure that it's the right colour and I'm not dehydrated!!!!


I'm off the scale or is that the beetroot [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## DXN

another 3 lb off again this week

8)

1 stone 6 lb in total in january

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## head_ed

Had my weigh in last night and I have lost another 6.5lbs this week! 

That is 18lbs since 3rd Jan and over 20 since Christmas.. :lol:

I have got the exercise buzz big time now - not making excuses for not doing it, but looking forward to doing *anything*. Yesterday I swam my usual distance in the afternoon, then played squash for 90 mins in the evening before going bowling for 2 hours after.

I am feeling SO much better in myself, I have tons more energy & most of all I feel smug as anything 

I am still not halfway to my intended loss though, so I am certainly not complacent & I know that the dramatic weight loss figures will slow down soon, but at the moment I am very pleased with myself.

Mart.


----------



## phodge

0.8kg last week. Not as much as I'd hoped but better than the week before! 

Going to be a bad week this week too as I'm soooo busy at work. 13 hour days just don't leave much time for exercising!!  And with the stress of a major project going Live tomorrow, I'm comfort eating like mad! At least I've managed to find some half suger Barcardi Breezers and these are keeping me sane in the evenings. Mind you, I've only got time for one between getting in and bedtime!! 

Oh well, I'll just have to try harder next week. If I get a bad result this week then at least I'll know why - which is better than getting a bad result and not knowing why.... :?

And my new sig looks good!!


----------



## Lisa.

I've lost weight at last!

Only 3lbs overall but it's all good.

Some years ago I lost one and a half stone on a very low fat diet and a divorce and got down to 7st, and although I was very slim I looked gaunt and sallow.

I've found that the only diet that works for me these days is the Atkins diet.

Started that again and I've started to loose weight. I want to lose another 5lbs before my birthday at the beginning of March. Though thats probably a little ambitious 

What other diet can you have strawberries and double cream for breakfast and steak for lunch


----------



## senwar

I'm doing garbage.

Only lost 1.75lbs in first two weeks. Then lost 5.5lbs in week 3, so that was half a stone in 3 weeks. Was pleased(ish)

But somehow put on 1.75lbs last week. No idea how its possible. So in 4 weeks I've lost 5.5lbs. I suppose its better than nothing, but I expected to lose more than that just by cutting out the junk food and beer.

May need to look at something else


----------



## DXN

Ah Balls

Went up 1 lb this week 

Too much of the ole [smiley=cheers.gif] I think

Console myself with a cup of Tea tonight


----------



## Nando

Not been on the scales in over a week. Probably put on a few pounds as I have been working in the States  . But have just completed my first day in Beaver Creek. This is what it's all about :twisted:


----------



## David_A

Oops forgot to post results - 15 5 1/2 (no taller or shorter)


----------



## A3DFU

Hi all,

I am just back from a super-duper ski holiday and will catch up with this thread and all your PMs tomorrow.

Just reading the last few posts I think I need to encourage you a bit :-* 
So: water, water, water, a chewing gum, water, water water 

ps: I'm happy to report that I have finally managed to put 1kg back on myself. So I am now back at 58kg, woo-hoo 8)


----------



## A3DFU

pps: that's all leg muscles of course due to skiing 6 hrs per day


----------



## A3DFU

Here are the lates results: Well done all of you  
The weight reduction is from the start of the challenge to date, so not last week alone :wink:

And what happened to you: Tim, Jon, David, Andy and Ryan? I seem to be missing PMs from you?? Apologies if you have posted on the thread, I had no time yet to read all of it :?

One hint for the ladies here, don't forget to take the time of month you are at into account!! This may explain why you sometimes find it easier to stick to a healthy eating regime and harder at other times. This may also be the reason why the weight fluctuates.

LEAGUE TABLE

After each of your names, I am giving you your ideal weight as far as BMI (Body Mass Index) is concerned. It is not an accurate measure because muscle/fat content is not recognised in using BMI. But short of all of you travelling up here and jumping on my bodystat machine to establish your bodyfat percentages it will have to do. 
The ideal BMI is 22, slap bang in the middle of the healthy weight range for your individual heights. You, yourselves will know if you can adjust this up a little (Martin as a Rugby player comes to mind) or down - that's for anyone of you who may not do any sport what-so-ever. 
Below your names you will find your weekly weight reductions

And so it goes in alphabetical order:

Chip_iTT, Irving, ideal weight: 66.0kg 
weight reduction: 0.9kg

Copster, Jon, ideal weight: 11st 9lb 
weight reduction: 2 3/4 lbs

David A, David, ideal weight: 11st 3lb 
weight reduction: 6lb

DXN, Andy, ideal weight: 11st 10lb 
weight reduction: 5lb

Head_ed, Mart, ideal weight: 12st 10lb 
weight reduction: 18lb

JampoTT, Tim, ideal weight: 12st 10lb

Nando, Ryan, ideal weight: 11st 11lb 
weight reduction: 11lb

Paula, ideal weight: 8st 2lb 
weight reduction: 1lb

phodge, Penny, ideal weight: 75.0kg 
weight reduction: 2.0kg

senwar, Paul, ideal weight: 9st 8lb 
weight reduction: 5 1/2 lb

T7, Lou, ideal weight: 8st 10lb 
weight reduction: 1/2 lb


----------



## A3DFU

Lisa. said:



> I've found that the only diet that works for me these days is the Atkins diet.


I am shocked, Lisa 

I hope that you know that this "diet" can increase the blood cholesterol level considerably which may lead to coronary heart disease!! Also, the kidneys can't deal with too much protein in the diet so they may suffer too!!
And, do you know that Mr. Atkins died being obese?


----------



## Lisa.

Yeah I only heard that this week!

I think I'll only be doing it for 2 weeks, I end up starving because I cant face eating protein after a while. I think that's why it makes me loose weight!

The GI diet didnt work for me.

It's just difficult finding a balance of nutritious tasty food and have the side effect of weight loss 

I think I'll suggest to Tim we go back to our Japanese noodle/Wagamama diet...at least we both enjoyed cooking and eating that! Low fat with fresh ingredients.

Atkins just kick started my weight loss which is what I wanted. Anyway we go to NY in a few weeks and there's no way either of us will be on a diet then  luckily its only for 4 nights!


----------



## A3DFU

phodge said:


> Also, is it only me.....
> 
> But every time I go to the loo I feel I should take a colour chart with me like the one's they use on the teeth whitening adverts to make sure that it's the right colour and I'm not dehydrated!!!!


Mega [smiley=wings.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] 
You just had me in stitches Penny but it's great to know that you are taking your water intake seriously.
BTW, I am on 6 litres of water/day.

Remember, true to Star Treck we are "ugly bags of mostly water" and we need to make sure we stay well hydrated 8)



slg said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have not lost anything this week. Very disappointed.
> But I have managed to drink about 2 litres of water a day!
> 
> 
> 
> Snap, must try harder this week! (Although spent 5 nights in the gym last week, don't know what else I can do!)
Click to expand...

Give the weight management programe time to work and stay on track!!
You didn't put the weight on over night, so don't expect to be slim over night. Carry on increasing your water intake: 4 litres minimum 



senwar said:


> I suppose its better than nothing


That's the right way of looking at it, Paul 

Just up your water intake and -----> use a smaller plate from now on for your meals. You won't be able to fit as much onto it, so you are automatically eating smaller portions



phodge said:


> And with the stress of a major project going Live tomorrow, I'm comfort eating like mad!


See me for some stress reduction - it's so easy  
And: no stress = easy weight management [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
It all works together and it can even be done over the phone.



DXN said:


> Ah Balls
> 
> Went up 1 lb this week
> 
> Too much of the ole [smiley=cheers.gif] I think
> 
> Console myself with a cup of Tea tonight


Doctor, doctor how do I get slim?
Shhhh, else I'll make you eat and drink too much!!! :wink: 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chip_iTT

Dani

Surely a league table has some ranking not just alphabetical listing...

if you ranked it by loss as a % of the difference between current and ideal weights then it would be a league table


----------



## A3DFU

Chip_iTT said:


> Dani
> 
> Surely a league table has some ranking not just alphabetical listing...
> 
> if you ranked it by loss as a % of the difference between current and ideal weights then it would be a league table


Now, now young one :roll:

I didn't give it the name and I think it's fairer to keep it in alphabetical order for a simple reason:

Someone with a starting weight of 20stone will obviously reduce his weight a lot faster than someone with a starting weight of 10 stone. So, if the 10 stone starter finds himself at the bottom of the list all the time this must be very disheartening, wouldn't you agree?

Also, not everyone wants to achieve the ideal weight. Some of the "contestants" are happy with a higher weight which would then be unfair again against anyone who does go for the ideal weight.


----------



## DXN

Well put me down for another 3 lb off this week.

I've lost 22 lb so far !

18.9 down to 17.1


----------



## A3DFU

Done. And well done, Andy; keep up the good work!!

*Some of you are doing really well *  8) 
Keep up the good work all :-* :-* :-* 
And so it goes in alphabetical order as before:

*Chip_iTT*, Irving, ideal weight: 66.0kg 
weight reduction: 0.9kg

*Copster*, Jon, ideal weight: 11st 9lb 
weight reduction: 2 3/4 lbs

*David A*, David, ideal weight: 11st 3lb 
weight reduction: 6lb

*DXN*, Andy, ideal weight: 11st 10lb 
weight reduction: 22lb

*Head_ed*, Mart, ideal weight: 12st 10lb 
weight reduction: 20lb

*JampoTT*, Tim, ideal weight: 12st 10lb
weight reduction: 3 1/2 lb

*Nando*, Ryan, ideal weight: 11st 11lb 
weight reduction: 11lb

*Paula*, ideal weight: 8st 2lb 
weight reduction: 1 1/2lb

*phodge*, Penny, ideal weight: 75.0kg 
weight reduction: 3.5kg

senwar, Paul, ideal weight: 9st 8lb 
weight reduction: 5 1/2 lb

*T7, Lou*, ideal weight: 8st 10lb 
weight reduction: 1/2 lb


----------



## head_ed

Another 1.5lbs off this week.

Not great, but seeing as I was away most of last week and couldn't exercise I am still pretty pleased with that .

20lbs off in 6 weeks now 8)


----------



## A3DFU

head_ed said:


> Another 1.5lbs off this week.
> 
> Not great, but seeing as I was away most of last week and couldn't exercise I am still pretty pleased with that .
> 
> 20lbs off in 6 weeks now 8)


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Super, Mart.

I like your _"not great"_ bit! :wink: Other people would be only too pleased about this :roll: 8)


----------



## A3DFU

Keep PM'ing your details. As you will have noticed, I have updated some of your successes


----------



## DXN

16. 12

3 off 25 in total 

(blew it a bit yesterday though  )


----------



## head_ed

I don't have my weigh in till tomorrow, but I tried a bunch of shirts on this morning that either didn't fit at all or were snug at Christmas & I could get away with wearing most of them now


----------



## A3DFU

Some more good news  
The owners of the, again, lighter bodies will be able to identify themselves.

*Chip_iTT*, Irving, ideal weight: 66.0kg 
weight reduction: 1.3kg

*Copster*, Jon, ideal weight: 11st 9lb 
weight reduction: 2 3/4 lbs

*David A*, David, ideal weight: 11st 3lb 
weight reduction: 6lb

*DXN*, Andy, ideal weight: 11st 10lb 
weight reduction: 27lb

*Head_ed*, Mart, ideal weight: 12st 10lb 
weight reduction: 24.5lb

*JampoTT*, Tim, ideal weight: 12st 10lb 
weight reduction: 4 1/2 lb

*Nando*, Ryan, ideal weight: 11st 11lb 
weight reduction: 18.9lb

*Paula*, ideal weight: 8st 2lb 
weight reduction: 1 1/2lb

*phodge*, Penny, ideal weight: 75.0kg 
weight reduction: 4.3kg

*senwar*, Paul, ideal weight: 9st 8lb 
weight reduction: 5 1/2 lb

*T7*, Lou, ideal weight: 8st 10lb 
weight reduction: 1/2 lb


----------



## head_ed

Dani,

Weigh in tonight - another 2lbs off. 22lbs now 

Slow and steady now - which still puts me on target for my birthday at the end of June to reach my chosen goal.


----------



## A3DFU

head_ed said:


> Dani,
> 
> Weigh in tonight - another 2lbs off. 22lbs now
> 
> Slow and steady now - which still puts me on target for my birthday at the end of June to reach my chosen goal.


Brilliant, Mart 8)

I have just updated your details


----------



## David_A

Broken the 15st bit now 14st 13lbs. Thats over 2 st since New Years. Next target 14st (which is going to be difficult in March  )


----------



## A3DFU

David_A said:


> Broken the 15st bit now 14st 13lbs. Thats over 2 st since New Years. Next target 14st (which is going to be difficult in March  )


David, I have a starting weight from you (7th Jan 06) that suggests that you are now 1 st 7lb lighter??? Am I wrong? :?


----------



## David_A

A3DFU said:


> David_A said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broken the 15st bit now 14st 13lbs. Thats over 2 st since New Years. Next target 14st (which is going to be difficult in March  )
> 
> 
> 
> David, I have a starting weight from you (7th Jan 06) that suggests that you are now 1 st 7lb lighter??? Am I wrong? :?
Click to expand...

Sort of (but not really)

I said : Well I weighed my self Dec 22nd 17 1/4 stone, on the 27th 16 13 3/4 (then i started exercise and not eating crap), first weigh this morning was 16 stone 6.

So take the new years bit as artistic licence! So for the forum league table euro challenge cup yes its 1st 7lbs for me its 2st 1 1/4 lbs  Only cos you wouldn't let me use my real starting weight 

Cheers


----------



## A3DFU

David_A said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_A said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broken the 15st bit now 14st 13lbs. Thats over 2 st since New Years. Next target 14st (which is going to be difficult in March  )
> 
> 
> 
> David, I have a starting weight from you (7th Jan 06) that suggests that you are now 1 st 7lb lighter??? Am I wrong? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of (but not really)
> 
> I said : Well I weighed my self Dec 22nd 17 1/4 stone, on the 27th 16 13 3/4 (then i started exercise and not eating crap), first weigh this morning was 16 stone 6.
> 
> So take the new years bit as artistic licence! So for the forum league table euro challenge cup yes its 1st 7lbs for me its 2st 1 1/4 lbs  Only cos you wouldn't let me use my real starting weight
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Ahheemmmmm!!!
Did we all agree on the first page to use the 8th Jan as a starting date?

Sorry to be pedantic, David. Really. But I have lost a lot of weight some 17 years ago :-* :-* :-*

ps: I know what you are saying .... I got all your details. Well done  
Keep up the good work


----------



## head_ed

Dani,

Another 2.5lbs this week!

24.5lbs since January now


----------



## A3DFU

head_ed said:


> Dani,
> 
> Another 2.5lbs this week!
> 
> 24.5lbs since January now


Wahooo - super  
You are doing well!!!!


----------



## DXN

forgot to post as on nights!

2 off this week



One more lb to break the elusive 2 stone mark


----------



## A3DFU

DXN said:


> forgot to post as on nights!
> 
> 2 off this week
> 
> 
> 
> One more lb to break the elusive 2 stone mark


I will update your details, Andy.

Well done


----------



## A3DFU

How are all of you doing? Keep PM'ing your details. I will post later this week


----------



## A3DFU

And here are the latest figures

*Chip_iTT*, Irving, ideal weight: 66.0kg 
weight reduction: 1.3kg

*Copster*, Jon, ideal weight: 11st 9lb 
weight reduction: 2 3/4 lbs

*David A*, David, ideal weight: 11st 3lb 
weight reduction: 22lb

*DXN*, Andy, ideal weight: 11st 10lb 
weight reduction: 26lb

*Head_ed*, Mart, ideal weight: 12st 10lb 
weight reduction: 20.0lb

*JampoTT*, Tim, ideal weight: 12st 10lb 
weight reduction: 4 1/2 lb

*Nando*, Ryan, ideal weight: 11st 11lb 
weight reduction: 18.9lb

*Paula*, ideal weight: 8st 2lb 
weight reduction: 1 1/2lb

*phodge*, Penny, ideal weight: 75.0kg 
weight reduction: 5.0kg

*senwar*, Paul, ideal weight: 9st 8lb 
weight reduction: 5 1/2 lb

*T7*, Lou, ideal weight: 8st 10lb 
weight reduction: 1/2 lb


----------



## David_A

DXN said:


> forgot to post as on nights!
> 
> 2 off this week
> 
> 
> 
> One more lb to break the elusive 2 stone mark


2 stone target - jeez what are you like 18inches tall or something


----------



## DXN

David_A said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to post as on nights!
> 
> 2 off this week
> 
> 
> 
> One more lb to break the elusive 2 stone mark
> 
> 
> 
> 2 stone target - jeez what are you like 18inches tall or something
Click to expand...

LOL

Unfortunately put a lb back on this week!

:x


----------



## A3DFU

Don't worry folks if a pound or two creeps back on. Don't let this make you lose sight of your goal!! You can always be very good next week.


----------



## A3DFU

And a special [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] to you Penny.
Looks like you have found the right way forward to achieve your goal :-*


----------



## DXN

A3DFU said:


> Don't worry folks if a pound or two creeps back on. Don't let this make you lose sight of your goal!! You can always be very good next week.


The problem is I'm going on a stag WEEKEND next saturday!!


----------



## Nando

DXN said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry folks if a pound or two creeps back on. Don't let this make you lose sight of your goal!! You can always be very good next week.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is I'm going on a stag WEEKEND next saturday!!
Click to expand...

I did heavy beer drinking 3 nights in a row last week. You'll be fine as long as you don't eat.


----------



## A3DFU

And some more results. Well done all 

*Please keep PM'ing your results despite my going away for two weeks from Monday onwards. I will try and check the thread from time to time.
Good luck all with your weight reduction, and I will see a lot less of you when I get back on the 30th March :-* *

*Chip_iTT*, Irving, ideal weight: 66.0kg 
weight reduction: 1.3kg

*Copster*, Jon, ideal weight: 11st 9lb 
weight reduction: 2 3/4 lbs

*David A*, David, ideal weight: 11st 3lb 
weight reduction: 22lb

*DXN*, Andy, ideal weight: 11st 10lb 
weight reduction: 28lb

*Head_ed*, Mart, ideal weight: 12st 10lb 
weight reduction: 20.0lb

*JampoTT*, Tim, ideal weight: 12st 10lb 
weight reduction: 4 1/2 lb

*Nando*, Ryan, ideal weight: 11st 11lb 
weight reduction: 21. 1/2lb

*Paula*, ideal weight: 8st 2lb 
weight reduction: 1 1/2lb

*phodge*, Penny, ideal weight: 75.0kg 
weight reduction: 5.4kg

*senwar*, Paul, ideal weight: 9st 8lb 
weight reduction: 5 1/2 lb

*T7*, Lou, ideal weight: 8st 10lb 
weight reduction: 1/2 lb


----------



## DXN

Nando said:


> I did heavy beer drinking 3 nights in a row last week. You'll be fine as long as you don't eat.


I haven't eaten for 2 months now!!

but yes, weighing in this mane....

2 lb off and at 16 9 Ive lost...................2 STONE!!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## DXN

oh and I'm sure my man boobs are getting smaller too 8) :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

DXN said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did heavy beer drinking 3 nights in a row last week. You'll be fine as long as you don't eat.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't eaten for 2 months now!!
> 
> but yes, weighing in this mane....
> 
> 2 lb off and at 16 9 Ive lost...................2 STONE!!!
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Click to expand...

Mega stuff, Andy 8) Well done!!!



DXN said:


> oh and I'm sure my man boobs are getting smaller too 8) :lol:


Let's check at the Concept Car Show :wink:


----------



## phodge

A3DFU said:


> And a special [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] to you Penny.
> Looks like you have found the right way forward to achieve your goal :-*


Dani - you spoke too soon! Only 0.4 kg off this week!  Must try harder!!


----------



## A3DFU

phodge said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a special [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] to you Penny.
> Looks like you have found the right way forward to achieve your goal :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Dani - you spoke too soon! Only 0.4 kg off this week!  Must try harder!!
Click to expand...

Penny, you need to get this into perspective :-*

"Only" 0.4kg off means you are now 1lb lighter than last wwek 8) 
And: it is a million times better than putting 0.4kg on!!!!!!!!!!!
Relax, girl; you are doing very well indeed
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Well done, Ryan, on another 1 1/2 less of you 8)

So, let's have a bit of a healthy competition: who will dump 4 lbs till Easter :roll:


----------



## DXN

The combined weight loss of the team will affect the moons gravitational pull!!

Over 100 lb between us

Well done everyone.


----------



## head_ed

I have been away with work a lot the last few weeks so I haven't been able to get to my weigh ins, however I played in a charity rugby match on Saturday & I have to say that apart from my muffin top - I don't look too bad!

I have a long way to go still, but considering what I looked like a few months ago I am well happy! (I am the 4th from the right in the back row btw)

Just off to play squash now - how virtuous do I feel?










Mart.


----------



## Nando

I've lost over 10kgs now - wish I'd done it a few years ago.


----------



## head_ed

Had my weigh in tonight, lost another 5.5lbs in the last two weeks!! I am feeling so good about myself now 8)


----------



## DXN

I was too hung over to weigh in after stag weekend, mid week I'm static.
Which is OK


----------



## A3DFU

Aaaannndddd --- I'm back in the UK. So keep sending your latest figures. From what I gather, you are all doing well


----------



## DXN

again static at 16 9


----------



## DXN

but now 16 7 8)


----------



## David_A

I'm at 14st 6lb but not been doing much exercise (if at all recently  )

Must get back into it

Dave


----------



## A3DFU

I'm waiting for Mart to PM me tomorrow, then I will post.

Some of you are doing really well already 8) ... while others will have done well by Easter for it's that time of year when we all want to fit into smaller jeans


----------



## slg

A3DFU said:


> I'm waiting for Mart to PM me tomorrow, then I will post.
> 
> Some of you are doing really well already 8) ... while others will have done well by Easter for it's that time of year when *we all want to fit into smaller jeans*


I've dropped from a 34" to a 30" waist since 5th Feb - need new jeans, trousers, etc   - now down to just under 70 kgs


----------



## A3DFU

slg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for Mart to PM me tomorrow, then I will post.
> 
> Some of you are doing really well already 8) ... while others will have done well by Easter for it's that time of year when *we all want to fit into smaller jeans*
> 
> 
> 
> I've dropped from a 34" to a 30" waist since 5th Feb - need new jeans, trousers, etc   - now down to just under 70 kgs
Click to expand...

That's just brilliant!!! Super!! Well done 

So where are you Mart? You should have had your wigh in yesterday?


----------



## dude_one

Since Sept Ive been very healthy and lost 1stone 9lbs, the weird thing is I dont see myself as that much changed, we have been eating healthy and getting some exercise.

I seem to have lost it all over but the main thing I have noticed is I fell so much better for it, I am now a low 16st 5lbs the lowest ive weighed in about 20 years :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

dude_one said:


> Since Sept Ive been very healthy and lost 1stone 9lbs, the weird thing is I dont see myself as that much changed, we have been eating healthy and getting some exercise.
> 
> I seem to have lost it all over but the main thing I have noticed is I fell so much better for it, I am now a low 16st 5lbs the lowest ive weighed in about 20 years :wink:


Really good that you have chosen to eath healthily. Well done 

It's the small, consistant, changes that make all the difference because it is easy to restrict calorie intake drastically for a short time ---> and then go back to old habits and put all weight back on.
However, permanent changes to the diet and exercise routine are always the best because this is easy to maintain for the rest of your life  8)


----------



## head_ed

Another half pound here..

Only a small loss, but I have been really busy with work & haven't been swimming as much - guess the healthy eating thing is good, but it is the exercise that gets me results!


----------



## A3DFU

Names in bold print are of you, who still take part in the challenge.
Well done, once again 

Chip_iTT, Irving, ideal weight: 66.0kg 
weight reduction: 1.3kg

Copster, Jon, ideal weight: 11st 9lb 
weight reduction: 2 3/4 lbs

*David A, David*, ideal weight: 11st 3lb 
weight reduction: 28lb

*DXN, Andy*, ideal weight: 11st 10lb 
weight reduction: 26lb

*Head_ed, Mart*, ideal weight: 12st 10lb 
weight reduction: 26lb

JampoTT, Tim, ideal weight: 12st 10lb 
weight reduction: 4 1/2 lb

*Nando, Ryan*, ideal weight: 11st 11lb 
weight reduction: 26lb

Paula, ideal weight: 8st 2lb 
weight reduction: 1 1/2lb

*phodge, Penny*, ideal weight: 75.0kg 
weight reduction: 5.4kg

senwar, Paul, ideal weight: 9st 8lb 
weight reduction: 5 1/2 lb

T7, Lou, ideal weight: 8st 10lb 
weight reduction: 1/2 lb


----------



## Nando

Thanks for doing this Dani :-*


----------



## dude_one

A3DFU said:


> Really good that you have chosen to eath healthily. Well done
> 
> Its helped in more ways than one, I am diabetic and my average sugar levels have dramatically dropped and also my Cholesterol has come down from 5.27 to 3.25 so the doc is well pleased
> 
> Its very easy to do and maintain without any major life changes so I am really pleased


----------



## head_ed

Nando said:


> Thanks for doing this Dani :-*


Yeah, big cheer for Dani for sorting this out. It really does help to spur you on when you see that others are a) sticking to it & b) doing really well.

I am looking and feeling better than I have done in years, I am playing more sport now than I did when I was 16. Although I have a long way to go yet to be happy with my weight, I am much better off than I was 3 months ago - nearly 2 stone is a lot of bulk to shift!

It has fringe benefits too :roll:


----------



## DXN

LOL

2 stone is a great feeling and its still coming off !

Fringe benefits!! :lol: Well done matey!


----------



## A3DFU

head_ed said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for doing this Dani :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, big cheer for Dani for sorting this out. It really does help to spur you on when you see that others are a) sticking to it & b) doing really well.
> 
> I am looking and feeling better than I have done in years, I am playing more sport now than I did when I was 16. Although I have a long way to go yet to be happy with my weight, I am much better off than I was 3 months ago - nearly 2 stone is a lot of bulk to shift!
> 
> It has fringe benefits too :roll:
Click to expand...

Thanks Ryan and Mart. It's nice to be able to help you achieve your goals 

I have achieved my goal too: I have managed to put 4 kg on over the last few weeks  4kg which I'd lost just after x-mas
[note to self: I must make sure to eat properly]


----------



## David_A

Yes, thank-you it is actually quite motivating bizarrely.

Well pizza express for lunch and a huge chines meal this eve along with a bottle of wine and whole fruit and nut bar (big one  ) last night means its another week till I hit the 14 st target. 13 st by June will be great 

Dani - question for you. I've wondered if you're going to pig out / drink / whatever on a day is there a point where you may as well say sod it and keep going i.e. in 24hrs no matter how much you eat / drink at some point it just starts to go thru you and doesn't add up.

Does that make sense?

Dave


----------



## A3DFU

David_A said:


> Yes, thank-you it is actually quite motivating bizarrely.
> 
> Well pizza express for lunch and a huge chines meal this eve along with a bottle of wine and whole fruit and nut bar (big one  ) last night means its another week till I hit the 14 st target. 13 st by June will be great
> 
> Dani - question for you. I've wondered if you're going to pig out / drink / whatever on a day is there a point where you may as well say sod it and keep going i.e. in 24hrs no matter how much you eat / drink at some point it just starts to go thru you and doesn't add up.
> 
> Does that make sense?
> 
> Dave


   

So how is everyone doing in the run up to Easter?????

Well, David, yes and no to your question of me piging out..

Normally I won't - simply because I don't feel like it. And if I do, I feel so awfully bloated that I won't do it again for a very long time. Having said this, I love - just love!!! our local Indian restaurant  And I do eat out there. But that then usually is my only food intake during that particular day ...
[now, you didn't hear me say this, did you!!!!]

And quite recently I have lost a lot of weight, not intentionally though, to a point where people told me that I MUST eat because I really looked ill; so I'm slowly geting back to normal 

So, to answer your question: yes, I suffer with food related problems as much as everyone else here but perhaps I am more in control than most people because I have learned about nutrition at a very young age and all through my adult life my weight has never fluctuated by more than +/- 5kg


----------



## DXN

16 5 yesterday 

Thats 31 lb lost.

Gonna start a thread on how to make a new hole in my leather belts.
On the last (smallest) hole and its now loose


----------



## A3DFU

DXN said:


> 16 5 yesterday
> 
> *Thats 31 lb lost.*
> 
> Gonna start a thread on how to make a new hole in my leather belts.
> On the last (smallest) hole and its now loose


Woo-hoo!!! Great stuff, Andy 8) 
Are you still recognisable, or will I walk straight past you next time we meet :wink:


----------



## David_A

A3DFU said:


> David_A said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thank-you it is actually quite motivating bizarrely.
> 
> Well pizza express for lunch and a huge chines meal this eve along with a bottle of wine and whole fruit and nut bar (big one  ) last night means its another week till I hit the 14 st target. 13 st by June will be great
> 
> Dani - question for you. I've wondered if you're going to pig out / drink / whatever on a day is there a point where you may as well say sod it and keep going i.e. in 24hrs no matter how much you eat / drink at some point it just starts to go thru you and doesn't add up.
> 
> Does that make sense?
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how is everyone doing in the run up to Easter?????
> 
> Well, David, yes and no to your question of me piging out..
> 
> Normally I won't - simply because I don't feel like it. And if I do, I feel so awfully bloated that I won't do it again for a very long time. Having said this, I love - just love!!! our local Indian restaurant  And I do eat out there. But that then usually is my only food intake during that particular day ...
> [now, you didn't hear me say this, did you!!!!]
> 
> And quite recently I have lost a lot of weight, not intentionally though, to a point where people told me that I MUST eat because I really looked ill; so I'm slowly geting back to normal
> 
> So, to answer your question: yes, I suffer with food related problems as much as everyone else here but perhaps I am more in control than most people because I have learned about nutrition at a very young age and all through my adult life my weight has never fluctuated by more than +/- 5kg
Click to expand...

Hi,

sorry wasn't a directed question at you ! was more of at what point during a 24hr period can a human body not absorb any more food and you can just eat the rest of the chocolate bars and ice cream and chinese and drink loads? or will it hang around with you and be the equivilent of eating crap every day for two weeks.

What I'm getting to is how bad is it to have a day off and binge !

Dave


----------



## A3DFU

David_A said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_A said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thank-you it is actually quite motivating bizarrely.
> 
> Well pizza express for lunch and a huge chines meal this eve along with a bottle of wine and whole fruit and nut bar (big one  ) last night means its another week till I hit the 14 st target. 13 st by June will be great
> 
> Dani - question for you. I've wondered if you're going to pig out / drink / whatever on a day is there a point where you may as well say sod it and keep going i.e. in 24hrs no matter how much you eat / drink at some point it just starts to go thru you and doesn't add up.
> 
> Does that make sense?
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how is everyone doing in the run up to Easter?????
> 
> Well, David, yes and no to your question of me piging out..
> 
> Normally I won't - simply because I don't feel like it. And if I do, I feel so awfully bloated that I won't do it again for a very long time. Having said this, I love - just love!!! our local Indian restaurant  And I do eat out there. But that then usually is my only food intake during that particular day ...
> [now, you didn't hear me say this, did you!!!!]
> 
> And quite recently I have lost a lot of weight, not intentionally though, to a point where people told me that I MUST eat because I really looked ill; so I'm slowly geting back to normal
> 
> So, to answer your question: yes, I suffer with food related problems as much as everyone else here but perhaps I am more in control than most people because I have learned about nutrition at a very young age and all through my adult life my weight has never fluctuated by more than +/- 5kg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> sorry wasn't a directed question at you ! was more of at what point during a 24hr period can a human body not absorb any more food and you can just eat the rest of the chocolate bars and ice cream and chinese and drink loads? or will it hang around with you and be the equivilent of eating crap every day for two weeks.
> 
> What I'm getting to is how bad is it to have a day off and binge !
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Hi David,

the best time to eat is in the first 6 hours after exercising, because the metabolic rate is elevated, meaning that the body burns calories at a faster rate 

Don't worry about the occasional binge - it's good for your soul; for as long as it is only occasional!!!!!

*All, I have not lost interest in this weight challenge!!!! No way!!! I do have a mega problem though getting on the internet since a few weeks. I hope that this situation will be remedied by the end of this months. So, please, keep posting your new slimmer, details  8) *


----------



## vlastan

Weight challenge?

I thought it was more a motivation thread!

I should be reporting some weight loss figures shortly and all the secrets of how I made it, in my new book coming out this summer! It is going to be called: "How to lose weight...the Vlastan way!. Don't miss it. :wink:


----------



## Nando

82kgs today. Tipped the scales at 95.7kg at Christmas


----------



## vlastan

Nando said:


> 82kgs today. Tipped the scales at 95.7kg at Christmas


But how tall are you? I was 82 when I was 22 years old, but I am 1.87m tall which means that 82 is underweight.


----------



## Nando

vlastan said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 82kgs today. Tipped the scales at 95.7kg at Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> But how tall are you? I was 82 when I was 22 years old, but I am 1.87m tall which means that 82 is underweight.
Click to expand...

6'1" - so 1.87m. Personally, I think I am far from underweight. Leaner and much more toned perhaps. Oh, and double hard :wink:


----------



## vlastan

Nando said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 82kgs today. Tipped the scales at 95.7kg at Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> But how tall are you? I was 82 when I was 22 years old, but I am 1.87m tall which means that 82 is underweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6'1" - so 1.87m. Personally, I think I am far from underweight. Leaner and much more toned perhaps. Oh, and double hard :wink:
Click to expand...

That is 1.86m actually.

I still think that 82kgs is too little. This based on having lost weight but kept training to gain muscle. If you just lost weight but you didn't exercise, your muscles will end up very week and you body fat may not be as low as you think.

I had about 10-15 kgs more than my brother but I was exercising and he was just on a diet. Despite the weight difference (he has the same height like me), I had a bit less body fat than him!


----------



## Nando

vlastan said:


> That is 1.86m actually.


Thanks for the correction - much appreciated



vlastan said:


> I still think that 82kgs is too little. This based on having lost weight but kept training to gain muscle. If you just lost weight but you didn't exercise, your muscles will end up very week and you body fat may not be as low as you think.


Is this your opinion or do you have something to substantiate this?

I'm aiming for 80kgs by the summer and I think I'll be happy with that. Shouldn't be too difficult so long as I continue to gym 4 times a week.


----------



## vlastan

I substantiate this from the example I gave you from my brother and my own experience. Having said this each body is different and you could have very light bone structure.

The fact that you have combined weight loss with exercise it is excellent. Dieting alone will kill muscle first before fat and as the weight decreases your body loses tone as well and it doesn't look nice.

But I am sure that at 82 kgs you must look really nice now, but you want a little bit more.

I believe that if you do weights, 95kgs is actually is ideal for our height. It all depends what you are aiming to look like of course.

I am going for a 4 hour Salsa session next!


----------



## A3DFU

vlastan said:


> I substantiate this from the example I gave you from my brother and my own experience. Having said this each body is different and you could have very light bone structure.
> 
> The fact that you have combined weight loss with exercise it is excellent. Dieting alone will kill muscle first before fat and as the weight decreases your body loses tone as well and it doesn't look nice.
> 
> But I am sure that at 82 kgs you must look really nice now, but you want a little bit more.
> 
> I believe that if you do weights, 95kgs is actually is ideal for our height. It all depends what you are aiming to look like of course.
> 
> I am going for a 4 hour Salsa session next!


Niko,

I suggest that you should get all the vital stattistics first before you speak!!! I have them and, believe me, Ryan is doing very well indeed 8)


----------



## vlastan

There is always a text book approach to everything. I think you use BMI which as you know is NOT the correct way these days.

When you say you have the vital statistics of this chap, do you actually know his body fat reading now?


----------



## vlastan

Just to add a bit more information. Two years ago I was 94-95 kgs and body fat 19%. If you do the BMI calculation it says I am overweight. :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

vlastan said:


> There is always a text book approach to everything. I think you use BMI which as you know is NOT the correct way these days.
> 
> When you say you have the vital statistics of this chap, do you actually know his body fat reading now?


Niko,

you have benefitted from my fitness/nutritional knowledge in the past!
So: -
*SHUT UP!!! I DO KNOW WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT!!*
[just remember the "kid" instructor in thr gym at BT in Ipswich!!!!

Thanks, I love you too :-*


----------



## saint

The whole generic approach to weight loss etc is rubbish and should only be taken as a rough guide - each person really needs to be asessed to work out exactly what is right for them.


----------



## A3DFU

saint said:


> The whole generic approach to weight loss etc is rubbish and should only be taken as a rough guide - each person really needs to be asessed to work out exactly what is right for them.


And more important than body weight is, in fact, the bodyfat %age because two people of the same height and weight can have a completely different body composition and shape. One of them may have a very low bodyfat percentage but a lot of lean muscle mass. So this person will look fit and shapely. The other one may have a very high bodyfat percentage and not a lot of lean muscle mass. So this person will look fatter and less toned in comparison to the first person.


----------



## vlastan

A3DFU said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole generic approach to weight loss etc is rubbish and should only be taken as a rough guide - each person really needs to be asessed to work out exactly what is right for them.
> 
> 
> 
> And more important than body weight is, in fact, the bodyfat %age because two people of the same height and weight can have a completely different body composition and shape. One of them may have a very low bodyfat percentage but a lot of lean muscle mass. So this person will look fit and shapely. The other one may have a very high bodyfat percentage and not a lot of lean muscle mass. So this person will look fatter and less toned in comparison to the first person.
Click to expand...

But this is exactly the point I was making. Body fat (percentage). This is THE most important figure you can get, not the height and weight alone. And this comes back to my first point. That you don't know the body fat of all these people and the "vital statistics" that you mentioned are only height and weight.

And again you didn't agree to the other point I made that at 94kgs and at 1.87m tall I was NOT fat as my body fat was only 19%. And this is why I say that if I exercise twice a week my weight can be 95kgs and I will be perfectly normal. In fact 19% fat is the low end of normal body fat for me and gets towards becoming lean.

Currently I am not that lean of course but I am trying to get back to this level.

Nando...do you know what is your body fat perentage. I am just curious, although I am pretty sure that because you combined with exercise, it will be pretty low. (perhaps 16%)?


----------



## Nando

vlastan said:


> Nando...do you know what is your body fat perentage. I am just curious, although I am pretty sure that because you combined with exercise, it will be pretty low. (perhaps 16%)?


According to an online calculator, I am:


> Your Recommended Blocks
> Your weight is: 183 pounds
> Your sex is: Male
> Your Body Fat percentage is: 16
> Your Lean Body Mass is: 153 pounds
> Your 'Ideal' weight is: 176 pounds
> Your activity factor is: 0.79


My ideal body fat %age is 15%


----------



## A3DFU

O.K. folks - how are you doing this week then?


----------



## DXN

16:5 (up one I beleive) Great wedding this weekend 

This mid 16 phase is lasting a bit long  but static is good


----------



## head_ed

Hi Dani,

I have been working away for the last couple of weeks, so I have my next weigh in tonight - I'll PM you later.


----------



## Nando

Gone up to 82.8kg this morning. Was 82kg last week.
Howevere, the trip to Star of India was well worth the sacrifice.


----------



## head_ed

I am expecting to have put a few pounds back on as I haven't been able to do much exercise in the last fortnight. This is being rectified now however: 2 and a half hours of rugby training on Sunday, Squash last night, squash tomorrow, Thursday & Saturday, plus as many trips to the pool I can fit in between. For me, exercise is the key - plus you can't beat the high that the endorphins give you.

I am annoyed that I have had to give 3 months notice to my old gym. It was really handy when I was at my old office, but I am looking to join Esporta now as there is one right by my new office and another about half a mile from my flat. I have to wait until June for my current membership to expire though and have to make a sizable detour to get there now :?


----------



## David_A

Somewhere around 14st 1lb

Havn't been trying to hard recntly though 

14st does feel a "good" weight for me now I've reached it though, be nice to get down to 13.5st and have some room for excessive holiday binging!

Dave


----------



## A3DFU

Looks like a bit of an *Up, up and away* ... in my beautiful, my beautiful baloon for all of us ..... :wink: 
Never mind, it was Easter, and we all deserve to tuck in at times.

So just keep all your statistics coming and I will update soon


----------



## A3DFU

Time for an update? :roll:


----------



## DXN

I seem to be static again 
16.6 

I'm happy I'm not slipping but would like another stone off!


----------



## head_ed

Hi Dani,

Work has come in thick and fast so I haven't been able to make my weigh ins recently.

I have been good though - an hour of squash on Saturday followed by three and a half hours of rugby training on Sunday. We did our usual 2 hours then the world champion touch rugby champions showed up and asked us for a friendly. They are all New Zealanders that now live in Wales - the 'Kiwi Dragons.'

The fact that they drilled us into the ground means nothing as I scored a try against them, which will always to my friends become 'Well of couse I did score a try when I played against the world champions.' 

Will update you next week without fail, promise!

Mart.


----------



## Nando

81.7kg last week, when I last checked...


----------



## A3DFU

DXN said:


> I seem to be static again
> 16.6
> 
> I'm happy I'm not slipping but would like another stone off!


Not bad Andy. There is always a plateau to overcome when you shed weight. Just keep at it, increase your activity level a bit, and there will be a lot less of you soon 



head_ed said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Work has come in thick and fast so I haven't been able to make my weigh ins recently.
> 
> I have been good though - an hour of squash on Saturday followed by three and a half hours of rugby training on Sunday. We did our usual 2 hours then the world champion touch rugby champions showed up and asked us for a friendly. They are all New Zealanders that now live in Wales - the 'Kiwi Dragons.'
> 
> The fact that they drilled us into the ground means nothing as I scored a try against them, which will always to my friends become 'Well of couse I did score a try when I played against the world champions.'
> 
> Will update you next week without fail, promise!
> 
> Mart.


It sounds as if you are getting plenty of exercise in, Mart. So nothing to worry, I suppose :wink:



Nando said:


> 81.7kg last week, when I last checked...


Brilliant, Ryan, sounds super! 

Keep focused, all. With the warm weather here it is now soo much easier to shed weight. And remember:
water, water, water 

[Note to self: must remember to bring your sheets to "my library computer" next week, so I can update all you values]


----------



## A3DFU

Have we all achieved our goals then for I have no new PMs????


----------



## David_A

A3DFU said:


> Have we all achieved our goals then for I have no new PMs????


Sort of but no. Am hovering around 14st which is good but not doing any exercise and eating averagely (basically on a break!) final aim is to get down to 13.5 st so may pick things up again soon.

Dave


----------



## Nando

81.4kg this morning. 
Providing work settles down and I manage to get to the gym, I'm hoping for 80kg for my holiday in 4 weeks.


----------



## A3DFU

David_A said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have we all achieved our goals then for I have no new PMs????
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of but no. Am hovering around 14st which is good but not doing any exercise and eating averagely (basically on a break!) final aim is to get down to 13.5 st so may pick things up again soon.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

That's a brilliant achievement, David  I know you will get to 13.5st!!!
A bit more water, a bit more exercise and a little less food and you are there 



Nando said:


> 81.4kg this morning.
> Providing work settles down and I manage to get to the gym, I'm hoping for 80kg for my holiday in 4 weeks.


Super, Ryan!!!! Another 3 lb gone  8)

1400 g in 4 weeks is no problem for you!!! Go for it :-*

So, this leaves Andy. Where are you???


----------



## A3DFU

Speak to anyone wanting to be lighter next year then :wink:

We must all have achieved our goals, no doubt  8)  [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Last few words: -
keep up the good work, eat sensibly, exercise regularly and
*drink a minimum of 4 liters of water per day*, better more during the warm weather :-*


----------



## Nando

A3DFU said:


> Speak to anyone wanting to be lighter next year then :wink:
> 
> We must all have achieved our goals, no doubt  8)  [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Last few words: -
> keep up the good work, eat sensibly, exercise regularly and
> *drink a minimum of 4 liters of water per day*, better more during the warm weather :-*


where are you off to?


----------



## A3DFU

Nando said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speak to anyone wanting to be lighter next year then :wink:
> 
> We must all have achieved our goals, no doubt  8)  [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Last few words: -
> keep up the good work, eat sensibly, exercise regularly and
> *drink a minimum of 4 liters of water per day*, better more during the warm weather :-*
> 
> 
> 
> where are you off to?
Click to expand...

I'm staying here  
I just thought that this thread has come to an end because of the few replies?


----------



## Nando

A3DFU said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speak to anyone wanting to be lighter next year then :wink:
> 
> We must all have achieved our goals, no doubt  8)  [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Last few words: -
> keep up the good work, eat sensibly, exercise regularly and
> *drink a minimum of 4 liters of water per day*, better more during the warm weather :-*
> 
> 
> 
> where are you off to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm staying here
> I just thought that this thread has come to an end because of the few replies?
Click to expand...

80.9kg this morning - not far now


----------



## A3DFU

Nando said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speak to anyone wanting to be lighter next year then :wink:
> 
> We must all have achieved our goals, no doubt  8)  [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Last few words: -
> keep up the good work, eat sensibly, exercise regularly and
> *drink a minimum of 4 liters of water per day*, better more during the warm weather :-*
> 
> 
> 
> where are you off to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm staying here
> I just thought that this thread has come to an end because of the few replies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 80.9kg this morning - not far now
Click to expand...

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are a *
Just one bag of sugar to go: easy for you 8)


----------



## head_ed

PMed you Dani


----------



## A3DFU

head_ed said:


> PMed you Dani


  :-*


----------



## Nando

I've done it! Hit my target with 11 days to spare.
Weighed exactly 80kgs this morning - a loss of 15.7kgs since 2nd Jan - that's about 2.5 stone 

Thanks to Dani and my fellow 'shrinkers'.

Off to the pub to celebrate...


----------



## phodge

Well done! Congratulations!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Might give me the incentive to get back to it.....


----------



## head_ed

Good man!

I am trying to get back into it after a hiatus with moving offices, being away from my gym etc.

You've proved it can be done. Excellent news


----------



## A3DFU

Nando said:


> I've done it! Hit my target with 11 days to spare.
> Weighed exactly 80kgs this morning - a loss of 15.7kgs since 2nd Jan - that's about 2.5 stone
> 
> Thanks to Dani and my fellow 'shrinkers'.
> 
> Off to the pub to celebrate...


WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Congratulations, Ryan [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Just remember to celebrate with loads of -------> *WATER* :wink: 
o.k. o.k. ... I just had a beer :roll:



head_ed said:


> Good man!
> 
> I am trying to get back into it after a hiatus with moving offices, being away from my gym etc.
> 
> You've proved it can be done. Excellent news


And you are doing it too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You are getting back on track and follow in Ryan's footsteps :-*



phodge said:


> Well done! Congratulations!
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Might give me the incentive to get back to it.....


And so are you, Penny :-*

One thing after the other ...... we've tackled the more important issue first :-* :-* :-*


----------



## DXN

16 4 yesterday so 2 stone 4 lb altogether

Slowed up abit over the 2 weeks holiday I just had but no gain in that period is great.

Back to it now


----------



## A3DFU

DXN said:


> 16 4 yesterday so 2 stone 4 lb altogether
> 
> Slowed up abit over the 2 weeks holiday I just had but no gain in that period is great.
> 
> Back to it now


Excellent, Andy 

I will update everything later tonight


----------



## A3DFU

As before:
Names in bold print are of you, who still take part in the challenge.
Well done, once again 

Chip_iTT, Irving, ideal weight: 66.0kg 
weight reduction: 1.3kg

Copster, Jon, ideal weight: 11st 9lb 
weight reduction: 2 3/4 lbs

*David A, David*, ideal weight: 11st 3lb 
weight reduction: 28lb

*DXN, Andy*, ideal weight: 11st 10lb 
weight reduction: 32lb

*Head_ed, Mart*, ideal weight: 12st 10lb 
weight reduction: 26lb

JampoTT, Tim, ideal weight: 12st 10lb 
weight reduction: 4 1/2 lb

*Nando, Ryan*, ideal weight: 11st 11lb 
weight reduction: 35lb

Paula, ideal weight: 8st 2lb 
weight reduction: 1 1/2lb

*phodge, Penny*, ideal weight: 75.0kg 
weight reduction: 5.4kg

senwar, Paul, ideal weight: 9st 8lb 
weight reduction: 5 1/2 lb

T7, Lou, ideal weight: 8st 10lb 
weight reduction: 1/2 lb

What about you, David? Any news :roll:


----------



## DXN

No posts for 3 months on this. 

A resurgence in my enthusiams has meant I've been back on th flyer for the last few weeks and still at 16 10.

Any one else still going?

Andy


----------



## DXN

bugger was down at 16 4 reading the old thread

 better than 18 9


----------



## head_ed

Still going here!

Renewed enthusiasm, coupled with the fact that I have a new gym to go to too. I had a hiatus of about 6/8 weeks which set me back a little, as exercise really is the key to my loss, but I am deffo back on track now. Squash 3 times a week, rugby, swimming most days & sessions on my bike first thing in the morning before work.

C'mon, who else is still being good? 8)


----------



## DXN

8)


----------



## A3DFU

DXN said:


> Any one else still going?
> 
> Andy


I am!!!! My good friends Obi&kiTTcaTT meant far too well over the past 4 months or so. So I've decided: 57kg here I come again :roll:

BTW,
I met some of you at Gaydon and you all did well!!!!

Oh, and I was tidying my room this afternoon, Andy, and I can voutch for the fact that you've shed quite a bit since I've taken pictures at Gawsworth Hall ....
.... would you like me to send you the pic I've taken then :wink:


----------



## DXN

A3DFU said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one else still going?
> 
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> I am!!!! My good friends Obi&kiTTcaTT meant far too well over the past 4 months or so. So I've decided: 57kg here I come again :roll:
> 
> BTW,
> I met some of you at Gaydon and you all did well!!!!
> 
> Oh, and I was tidying my room this afternoon, Andy, and I can voutch for the fact that you've shed quite a bit since I've taken pictures at Gawsworth Hall ....
> .... would you like me to send you the pic I've taken then :wink:
Click to expand...

yeah that would be good.(I think!) I'll pm you my Email

I'm finding, that although my weight is stable I am loosing diameter in waist and chest, and increasing diameter in arms  thats fine by me.

I have got some old pics of me a few years back and I look very portly  
I


----------



## Nando

A3DFU said:


> BTW,
> I met some of you at Gaydon and you all did well!!!!


Hey Dani - hope all is well.

I'm at a stable weight of 80kgs now, so I'm happy. I'm still working in Alderley Park so enjoying the food at the Alderley Edge Hotel, Est Est Est and the Bar & Grill.

Some of the Macc Audi guys were in the office the other day and I mentioned you - you're famous! Both of them knew you and A3DFU :!:


----------



## A3DFU

DXN said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one else still going?
> 
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> I am!!!! My good friends Obi&kiTTcaTT meant far too well over the past 4 months or so. So I've decided: 57kg here I come again :roll:
> 
> BTW,
> I met some of you at Gaydon and you all did well!!!!
> 
> Oh, and I was tidying my room this afternoon, Andy, and I can voutch for the fact that you've shed quite a bit since I've taken pictures at Gawsworth Hall ....
> .... would you like me to send you the pic I've taken then :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah that would be good.(I think!) I'll pm you my Email
> 
> I'm finding, that although my weight is stable I am loosing diameter in waist and chest, and increasing diameter in arms  thats fine by me.
> 
> I have got some old pics of me a few years back and I look very portly
> I
Click to expand...

And PM returned, Andy 



Nando said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW,
> I met some of you at Gaydon and you all did well!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dani - hope all is well.
> 
> I'm at a stable weight of 80kgs now, so I'm happy. I'm still working in Alderley Park so enjoying the food at the Alderley Edge Hotel, Est Est Est and the Bar & Grill.
> 
> Some of the Macc Audi guys were in the office the other day and I mentioned you - you're famous! Both of them knew you and A3DFU :!:
Click to expand...

Excellent, Ryan 

Yes, the whole "Links family" and I are on first name terms since donkey's years. Whom did you meet?


----------



## senwar

I gave up after 2 weeks in Jan.... Not good.

But, started again at the beginning of July (had actually put on a further half a stone since Jan too!). Since beginning of July though I've lost 19lbs.

Only another 50+lbs to go!


----------



## A3DFU

senwar said:


> But, started again at the beginning of July (had actually put on a further half a stone since Jan too!). Since beginning of July though I've lost 19lbs.
> 
> Only another 50+lbs to go!


Excellent, Paul.
A great achievement 8)

Take it in small steps, like 2 lbs per week, which is a good rate of achieving a leaner body. And remember:
*WATER*
Keep yourself properly hydrated at all times


----------



## senwar

Dani - a question I keep meaning to ask my doc

Are carbonated drinks bad for you? At the moment, I drink a lot of diet drinks (lemonade/pepsi max), with nil/low cal. But I still think these could be bad for me. Is this right?


----------



## A3DFU

senwar said:


> Dani - a question I keep meaning to ask my doc
> 
> Are carbonated drinks bad for you? At the moment, I drink a lot of diet drinks (lemonade/pepsi max), with nil/low cal. But I still think these could be bad for me. Is this right?


You are right, Paul
Carbonated drinks rot your teeth away in no time at all 

Plus, from the "hydrating" point of view:
if you add anything to pure water your body doesn't recognise it as such, which makes sense too.
For the scientists here, a solution of CO2 (Carbondioxide) in water is an acid, however weak it may be but it is still an acid. The same applies for lemon in water: lemon = citric acid is an acid no matter how much you dilute it.
So, pure water is best


----------



## A3DFU

So, folks, with the festive season just around the corner,
what's your resolution/good intention?

Mine is to go out for a curry tomorrow evening :roll:


----------



## vlastan

Festive season around the corner??? I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## DXN

keep the weight I lost off (static still) and do a bit more


----------



## Nando

Managing to keep fairly consisitent despite trips to Dubai and the States in the last month.

Drinking lots of water and gyming it three times a week is working.


----------



## thehornster

Nando said:


> Managing to keep fairly consisitent despite trips to Dubai and the States in the last month.
> 
> Drinking lots of water and gyming it three times a week is working.


And he never comes for a LEEK meet curry! :wink:


----------



## Nando

thehornster said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managing to keep fairly consisitent despite trips to Dubai and the States in the last month.
> 
> Drinking lots of water and gyming it three times a week is working.
> 
> 
> 
> And he never comes for a LEEK meet curry! :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: if the curry was on a separate Sunday I'd probably be able to get to it. Normally have lots to do at the weekend when I am working out-of-town/abroad.


----------



## vlastan

I didn't participate to this discussion although I was losing weight all this time. Now after almost 15 less kgs I am concentrating on the last fat that remains around the belly. Running for 1 hour 4 times a week will do this! I should be ready for Christmas. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

This sounds really mega, guys  
.
.
.
And I did enjoy my curry last night :lol:

Why don't you come to one of my drives, Ryan? A curry the night before was an idea everyone liked :wink:

Well done, Niko. Just concentrate a bit more on weights rather than the aerobic side of your training. it will help you shed the remaining lbs qicker 

And, Andy, you did so well ---> I hardly recognised you at Gaydon [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## vlastan

A3DFU said:


> Well done, Niko. Just concentrate a bit more on weights rather than the aerobic side of your training. it will help you shed the remaining lbs qicker


I don't actually need to reduce my body weight any longer. I am just trying to reduce my body fat percentage, by converting it to muscle.


----------



## A3DFU

vlastan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, Niko. Just concentrate a bit more on weights rather than the aerobic side of your training. it will help you shed the remaining lbs qicker
> 
> 
> 
> I don't actually need to reduce my body weight any longer. I am just trying to reduce my body fat percentage, by converting it to muscle.
Click to expand...

I guess what you mean is that you want to build muscle, which in tern helps you shed the bodyfat


----------



## Nando

A3DFU said:


> Why don't you come to one of my drives, Ryan? A curry the night before was an idea everyone liked :wink:


It's a bit far for me from London :wink: I'm not longer at Alderley Park, now based at V-Power Tower :lol: in London.


----------



## A3DFU

Nando said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you come to one of my drives, Ryan? A curry the night before was an idea everyone liked :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit far for me from London :wink: I'm not longer at Alderley Park, now based at V-Power Tower :lol: in London.
Click to expand...

That's no problem; you just have a little longer drive :wink:

We were saying yesterday after my cruise that there were times a few years ago where people from the south came up here regularly and vice-versa


----------



## Hev

A3DFU said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you come to one of my drives, Ryan? A curry the night before was an idea everyone liked :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit far for me from London :wink: I'm not longer at Alderley Park, now based at V-Power Tower :lol: in London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's no problem; you just have a little longer drive :wink:
> 
> We were saying yesterday after my cruise that there were times a few years ago where people from the south came up here regularly and vice-versa
Click to expand...

And I got the star for the furthest travelled  .......... if I can do it, so can you!

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you come to one of my drives, Ryan? A curry the night before was an idea everyone liked :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit far for me from London :wink: I'm not longer at Alderley Park, now based at V-Power Tower :lol: in London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's no problem; you just have a little longer drive :wink:
> 
> We were saying yesterday after my cruise that there were times a few years ago where people from the south came up here regularly and vice-versa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I got the star for the furthest travelled  .......... if I can do it, so can you!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

You not only got a star, Hev, you ARE a star :-*


----------



## Hev

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you come to one of my drives, Ryan? A curry the night before was an idea everyone liked :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit far for me from London :wink: I'm not longer at Alderley Park, now based at V-Power Tower :lol: in London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's no problem; you just have a little longer drive :wink:
> 
> We were saying yesterday after my cruise that there were times a few years ago where people from the south came up here regularly and vice-versa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I got the star for the furthest travelled  .......... if I can do it, so can you!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You not only got a star, Hev, you ARE a star :-*
Click to expand...











Hev x


----------



## A3DFU

o.k. so there are still about 10 weeks to go to fit into this little black dress .... or that nice suit


----------

